# Jerry Lawler recovering from heart attack



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

wwe.com said:


> *UPDATE: 9/17/12*
> WWE Hall of Famer Jerry Lawler has been released from the hospital in Montreal and will be heading home to Memphis. Read the latest update on "The King" now, then respond to the legendary performer on Tout using #GetWellJerry.
> 
> Link - http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-10/jerry-lawler-collapses-at-announce-table-26051089





> *jrsbbq Jim Ross*
> Fans ask who can replace the King. Answer: no one. Once in a lifetime talent. But...he will be back @ ringside in time. Sooner than later.





> Jerry Lawler Update: Walking Around, Sore & Memory Loss Issues
> By Michael Bluth
> Sep 13, 2012 - 3:05:27 PM
> 
> ...





> - Memphis television station WREG spoke to Jerry Lawler's son Kevin today, who revealed that his father is sounding like his regular self and doctors told Lawler there is "no reason why" he can't get back in the ring and wrestle at age 62.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Ryback_T-Shirt_More.html#DvpTYCjw4gbsGdys.99






wwe.com said:


> UPDATE: 9/13/12, 12:27 p.m.
> On Wednesday evening, Jerry "The King" Lawler's Raw broadcast partner Michael Cole tweeted the following:
> 
> @MichaelCole: #wweuniverse you will never believe this! I just got off the phone with #jerrylawler and he is alert and in great spirits!
> ...





> *Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ*
> The King is moving around and eating. In great frame of mind. Getting better by the day. All good news. On road to full recovery.#WWE





> Lawler's son Kevin told TMZ that his father was now awake and responsive.
> 
> "Jerry is hooked up to tubes and is still not able to speak … but he's writing stuff on a notepad to talk to people," Kevin told TMZ. ""Not just brief notes, but detailed stories which show he knows where he is and what is going on."
> 
> Source: WrestlingInc.com





> *@stacycarterkat*: The rumors are true. I just got confirmation that @jerrylawler test results are in & he has NO brain damage. This is wonderful news!!!!!










*JR posted on his blog about King:*


> What an amazing and unreal 24 hours it has been with the major heart attack suffered by my long time partner and friend Jerry Lawler live during Monday Night Raw. It feels like a bad dream but unfortunately it isn't.
> 
> I was watching Monday Night Raw as usual when fans at the arena began Tweeting that something was wrong with the King at the announce table. The more that I read these shocking Tweets the more helpless that I felt because I wasn't there in Montreal to help my dear friend.
> 
> ...





> - Ric Flair was on CNN Headline News' program Evening Express this evening talking about Jerry Lawler's heart attack. Flair reportedly stuck up for Lawler wrestling at the age of sixty-two as well as WWE physically involving him in storylines and said Lalwer is more qualified to compete than many other members of the roster due to his experience. Flair noted that "great medical advances" have been made to protect in-ring talent, and pointed out that the company had medical care at ringside and backstage that likely probably saved Lawler's life.
> 
> 
> Flair finished the interview by saying: "Nobody made Jerry get in the ring. He got in the ring because he's a great pro."
> ...



*Video of Flair's phone interview with HLN* - http://www.hlntv.com/video/2012/09/11/jerry-lawler-wrestling-heart-attack-ric-flair



*Some notes from Honky Tonk Man:*



> Brian Lawler had border problems but was finally cleared. Brian had problems a week or so ago in Winnipeg. His younger brother did not go to Montreal. The border can be a pain in the ass. Hell all he wanted to do was be at his dad's bedside. Come on Canada, he just wants to be with his dad. He is not going to destroy your country.
> 
> JR writes what HTM says about Jerry. We do our indy shows not knowing what might happen. We know the risk. If I was in Jerry's spot with WWE, would I take indy shows if WWE says I can, yes I would. I love what I do. Jerry has a huge contract with WWE and charges indy promoters big dough. They book him and he takes the booking because he loves what he does. I think WWE will now take a long look at booking guys on their shows without having a complete physical exam. Why was Jerry booked to wrestle in WWE? Because he was not on a wrestler contract. He was on an office contract with all the benefits. He did not have to be tested as a wrestler.
> 
> ...






wwe.com said:


> *UPDATE: 9/11/12, 12:20 p.m.*
> As of this morning, Jerry "The King" Lawler is in a cardiac care unit and all his vital signs are stable. WWE will provide additional information as it becomes available. We continue to wish Jerry all the best for a full recovery.





> Jerry “The King” Lawler suffered a heart attack while commentating during last night’s broadcast of Monday Night Raw in Montreal. We are hopeful Jerry makes a full recovery and returns to WWE in the near future. Our thoughts are with Jerry and his family.


Link - http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-10/jerry-lawler-collapses-at-announce-table-26051089




pwtorch said:


> Just to add to the Jerry Lawler situation for those who didn't catch it during Raw...
> 
> -During the tag match in the ring, Lawler was doing commentary as normal. No sign of any issues with his commentary with about two minutes left in the second hour of Raw. Then his commentary stopped.
> 
> ...












http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-10/jerry-lawler-collapses-at-announce-table

Cole announced at 10:20pm to the audience that Lawler collapsed, was taken to the back about 10-15 minutes prior to that and CPR was being performed on him backstage.

Cole announced at 10:29 that Lawler is breathing but is being taken to a local hospital for further treatment.

Cole announced at 10:55 that Lawler was responding to lights in his eyes, breathing & awaiting a CAT scan in the ER.

Cole announced at the end of the show that Lawler was breathing on his own, his heart was beating on its own and his condition has stabilised but still serious.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Holy fuck...


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I noticed that during the match. Hope he's all right and REALLY hope this isn't some WWE storyline like the Jeff Hardy stairwell situation.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Holy shit. Get well soon Jerry!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/260935-breaking-jerry-lawler-collapses-at-ringside-during-raw

Wrestlezone sucks, but this is legit all over, so ignore their garbage site name and just read it.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Look as much as i have bashed the guy this sucks. I hope he is ok, and i really hope his family did not find out this way.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Hope all is well with King right now.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Jesus I hope he's ok man!!! CPR it sounds really bad, hang in king


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Not sure how true, but from the mentions I've seen on Twitter, he seems to have had a heart attack.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Performing CPR = might've just died from heart attack.

He did just perform and all. Not trying to be morbid, just saying.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I hope IWC lays off him now. He is a legend. Best wishes Jerry.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Yeah it's not looking too good, the cpr line isn't good news.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Cole just announced that they are performing CPR on him backstage. Which is a bad, bad sign. Shit could be getting real guys.

My thoughts are with him and his family.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

God damn, I hope he'll be okay

I noticed the crowd acting strange during the Kane/Bryan and PTP match, everybody was looking at something and it just got scary quiet.

Hopefully it's nothing serious


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Cole said he was receiving CPR so that means two things, he isn't breathing, and he doesn't have a pulse, essentially the guy is dying. I hope they're able to revive him.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Obviously a heart attack. My prayers are with the King tonight, I really hope he is okay.

God, that Michael Cole segment seriously reminded me of the JR on Owen, Get well, King.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

Jerry Lawler passed out at ringside after competing in a tag match with Randy Orton against CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler. During the next match, the commentary desk was unusually quiet and Michael Cole was obviously audibly distracted from calling action. Fans chanted "Jerry" as he was stretchered to the back. Doctors are performing CPR in the locker room.

Pull through, Jerry.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



bananakin94 said:


> God damn, I hope he'll be okay
> 
> I noticed the crowd acting strange during the Kane/Bryan and PTP match, everybody was looking at something and it just got scary quiet.
> 
> Hopefully it's nothing serious


They're preforming CPR, which means he flat lined. Hopefully he'll recover :-\ it's looking very serious though. It's my first time watching Raw in months, and the fear in Cole's eyes was very real


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I hope he will be ok...CPR is not good..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Someone said Lawler grabbed his arm. I think that's a sign of a stroke, most likely caused from wrestling. Fucking bullshit. They should have never let him wrestle. There was no point to it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

I haven't been watching WWE at all lately. Is this a work?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Man. This is not good. Performing CPR is never good news. Pull through, King.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

Not a work, Cole said it wasn't apart of tonight's entertainment and he was sobbing.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

At about 9:58-10:00 you can see them tending to him.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

I wonder what triggered this.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

CPR is not good man.

I've had a lot of heart attacks in my family, I know how this goes :/


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Is Cole even at the announce table right now? This looks bad, guys.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*



Yeah1993 said:


> I haven't been watching WWE at all lately. Is this a work?


No - the same speech was essentially used when Owen Hart died. Cole said that the King was receiving CPR, which is very serious. It means he would have flatlined.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I just got removed from the main thread for a mistake, guys. I had tried to post a shocked face (used colon and small case o like it is on other forums I use), but it came up as a smiley.

Since I can't post on that thread, just want to apologise for the mistake - it totally wasn't intentional. As bad as it looks, hope he is ok.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This is fucking sad.

If he lives, everyone here is going to kiss his ass. Face it, Lawler is one of the best commentators, and most of the people here just bash him like crazy. He isn't as good as he was, but he is still better than a lot of shit.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Someone said Lawler grabbed his arm. I think that's a sign of a stroke, most likely caused from wrestling. Fucking bullshit. They should have never let him wrestle. There was no point to it.


Grabbing the arm is a sign of a heart attack...


----------



## Zak Warner (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

this is so creepy


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Bolts91 said:


> Is Cole even at the announce table right now? This looks bad, guys.


I think he went to the back.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Cole is not at ring side.


----------



## Johnno3k (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Than who was at the announce table?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

yeah this is not right, something is really wrong. 

by the way, just to let everyone know, out of all adult patients who need CPR, contrary to what medical shows would have you believe, only 10-20% of them return completely normal with no neurological complications. keeping my fingers crossed for jerry. this is coming from a pysician, i have no reason to make this up.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I just left my room and come back to this. Speechless and almost in tears. Really hope everything is okay.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Cole is not at ring side.


Yes he is.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Johnno3k said:


> Than who was at the announce table?


no one


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Cole has left the booth.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

That moment with Cole was OTE all over again, thank god there's still hope. Praying for you King. Damn, scary situation.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

Noticed something was odd when nobody wasn't commentating during Tyson's match


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Cole is at the announcer table, he is just horrified


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Never mind; he was at the table, but he was kind of slouched down.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

WWE.com says he was taken to a local medical facility.

No commentary at all from Cole as the show attempts to roll on. Obviously he's just too emotional.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



DRAGONKNIGHT said:


> Grabbing the arm is a sign of a heart attack...


My bad. Got them mixed up.


----------



## Johnno3k (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I honestly think he was too shocked to speak. Even Fella was scared. I mean he didn't have that cheesy smile at the end like he usually does


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

Raw's happening live in America right now huh? I heard Cole left the booth. This is pretty horrifying.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

The sheamus - Otunga match just went full length with zero commentary...


----------



## ARNY!!! (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

How far into the match was it? I'm watching the show but was looking on the net for most of the match so didn't notice anything unusual.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Anything on WWE com?


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Sucks for him, hope he pulls through. Though I am not going to act like I'm crying or even care all THAT much. But I really do hope he's alright, would suck if the 'unspeakable' happens.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

Still nothing from Cole. This is weird.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



> Just to add to the Jerry Lawler situation for those who didn't catch it during Raw...
> 
> -During the tag match in the ring, Lawler was doing commentary as normal. No sign of any issues with his commentary with about two minutes left in the second hour of Raw. Then his commentary stopped.
> 
> ...


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/quicknews/article_65051.shtml


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Holy fuck. Hope all is well.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Um, what's going on here? This is not a cool time to be playing this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*



ARNY!!! said:


> How far into the match was it? I'm watching the show but was looking on the net for most of the match so didn't notice anything unusual.


The announce desk became really quiet and the fans in the crowd were all looking that way, not paying any attention to the match. I knew something was going on even though the cameras were trying to stay off of it to protect his privacy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

watching Raw is unbearable now. SHow is complete silence and after that announcement by Cole him saying nothing and being silent makes things worse. Hope he is at the nearest hospital now.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Jesus, this is bad.. I hope he is okay


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

All I can say right now is that I hope Jerry Lawler gets well.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Cole


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

All I can say right now is that I hope Jerry Lawler gets well.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Shit, at least he is breathing unassisted, that's one positive.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

wow...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Thank god. Props to Cole for this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

Cole reports he is breathing on his own. Commentary desk shut down out of respect to him.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Happy to hear that he's breathing on his own. Praying for the King.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Oh thank you. If there's a plus to all of this, it's that it happened in Montreal right by McGill where their medical is second to none.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

How WWE can go on with the show after a man may have passed away in their ring is beyond me. That's disgusting.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

I haven't watched Raw yet as its recording on my DVR. Went to check my Facebook and noticed on WWE's page they mentioned it. At first I thought it was a storyline, but people started mentioning Cole saying it's not part of the show. My thoughts and prayers go out to Lawler that he recovers safely.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*



dele said:


> How WWE can go on with the show after a man may have passed away in their ring is beyond me. That's disgusting.


were have u been wwe went on with a show after owen died in the middle of the ring yet again vince showing he doesnt give a shit about his wrestlers


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Thought the worst but him breathing on his own is massive good news and gives him every chance.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

So Much Respect for Michael Chole at this time. He kept his composure at a time where most would break out crying and rightfully so. Chole is a Pro and he deserves a lot of respect.

Best wishes to King.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*

breathing on his own means that either cpr was effective or he did not require it in the first place. either way it's a great medical prognostic sign. could be anything at this point, let's wait for more details. but just how quickly it happened, the most likely things are a blood clot in his lungs, stroke, or heart attack. let's see what transpires, but my prayers are with jerry. weird that this show is continuing...


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler passes out during 9/10 Raw*



Yeah1993 said:


> Raw's happening live in America right now huh? I heard Cole left the booth. This is pretty horrifying.


No he's still there


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

not the same with out them talking...miss him already


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Feels weird watching Raw with nobody talking....


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I kinda wish raw was over. All this must be maddening to the RAW crew


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This is scary what's going on right now. Hope the worst has already happened, and everything just gets better from here.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

The fact they said that is breathing on his own is a good signs. However if CPR was actually done then that means that Jerry Lawler went in to cardiac arrest. I hope that CPR was not actually done...and the fact that he is breathing means that Cole might have misspoken or had some bad information. Most people that go in to cardiac arrest are intubated....we just dont know.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I had passed out for a little. Really hope he's ok. Sounds like a stroke or heart attack


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Not trying to be an asshole here but proof guys over 55 shouldnt be in the ring or in feuds


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I know I've always ripped on Jerry for his commentating skills but I would never wish this on anyone in the wrestling business..Thoughts are with you Jerry buddy x


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

hope jerry is okay very scary news


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Cole's still at the announce table to give updates if needed. 



Shane Helms said:


> But trust me, every one of the boys that’s ever gotten hurt at a show, myself included, would want it to go on!!


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

wow scary, Cole looks like hes about to break and I don't blame him


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I can't enjoy the show. Hope Lawler gets well.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Havent seen the show in ages but always have been a fan of Lawler, Such sad news lets hope he is ok. Cole should not have to even be there right now. Really surprised they never stopped the show.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Holy shit! I hope he's ok. This is pretty damn serious. Any updates yet?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

he's getting a CT scan which means they are either looking for a bleed in his brain, or trying to rule it out if they think it's a stroke. or they are doing a ct scan of his lungs to make sure he did not have a pulmonary embolism which is a blood clot in the lungs. either way, it's probably not a heart attack if they are doing a CT scan.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

You can tell the wrestlers are shaken and not really trying hard to perform. Cena didn't even do his normal entrance.


----------



## KnockLesnar (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Hope the King is alright. Maybe now they'll stop putting 60 year old men in the ring with guys half their age.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Speechless,this is serious CPR is never a good sign all my best wishes and prayers to jerry the king lawler i really hope he is fine


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Its harsh and tasteless to make these guys perform.


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I know a lot of us around here haven't been a fan of him lately, but like someone or dislike someone, at many stages in his life he's risked his life for our entertainment. Hope everything goes ok.

Long live The King!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Good Luck to Jerry Lawler from my heart.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hope he is ok


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Some reports are saying he may have had a seizure.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Catalanotto said:


> Some reports are saying he may have had a seizure.


That's better than a lot of things I've heard.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I hope the best for Lawler. 

It does suck to perform after something like that, but the show MUST go on. In football, if a player breaks his neck they keep playing after he is gone. They can't just stop a live tv show.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Report saying that people are optimistic. Thank god. King is alright according to Cole on RAW.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Canoe.ca, Canadian news site, had a very good article that may answer some questions:

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2012/09/10/20186426.html


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Not to be crude during a tragic time but this is why I've said, time and time again, people like Jerry Lawler and Ric Flair should *NOT* be in a wrestling ring. I don't care if they can still put up half-decent matches at their age, this is going to happen.


That said, I hope Jerry Lawler gets well. One of my all time favorites even if he has gotten lame in recent years.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Good news about his condition coming from Cole before Raw went off the air. OP has been updated (Y)


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I completely agree with the points being made that people of Jerry's age should not be wrestling.

WWE has learnt a very harsh lesson, a lesson that seems to have almost cost them a legend.
I've been harsh on Lawler in recent times, but I'd never wish death on someone.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Thank God that everything is okay!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Not to be crude during a tragic time but this is why I've said, time and time again, people like Jerry Lawler and Ric Flair should *NOT* be in a wrestling ring. I don't care if they can still put up half-decent matches at their age, this is going to happen.
> 
> 
> That said, I hope Jerry Lawler gets well. One of my all time favorites even if he has gotten lame in recent years.


Yeah, I honestly worry when Piper gets in the ring, whether he is wrestling or just getting all 'excited' in his promos. These guys are obviously a lot older and not as healthy as they once were...when they wrestle or get all intense about things, it's possible it will take a toll on them that they didn't expect.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I was having flashbacks to OTE 1999. So happy that it looks like it may turn out differently.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Assuming he is okay, I bet he lets Punk use this. If anyone would, it would be Lawler.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Oh my... Praying for a quick and speedy recovery.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I think wrestling needs to officially have a rule now where you're not allowed to wrestle anymore after age 60. I don't want to see the people I grew up watching die in the ring, or around the ring. jerry Lawler has no business wrestling every week at his age and lack of cardio conditioning. Same deal with Ric Flair and anyone else who's still trying to do it as a senior citizen.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I wasn't a fan through what happened to Owen so this was my first time watching a show in which something had happened. I have no idea how the performers kept their composure. That was quite scary.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Total Package said:


> Assuming he is okay, I bet he lets Punk use this. If anyone would, it would be Lawler.


Yeah, Cole used his mother dying in their feud too. Really hoping Jerry get's through this, crowd was dead up until the end and alot of us weren't focusing on the matches. Cody/Rey looked like they put on a great match too. Cody, Cena, and Booker all looked like they were going to break down.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Holy shit. Cole's reaction had me really worried. I thought we had someone else die on a live show there for a second, thankfully it sounds like he'll be alright for now. I'm guessing it was a heart attack or something.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I hope that King recovers and is able to live a normal life afterwards.



Annihilus said:


> I think wrestling needs to officially have a rule now where you're not allowed to wrestle anymore after age 60. I don't want to see the people I grew up watching die in the ring, or around the ring. jerry Lawler has no business wrestling every week at his age and lack of cardio conditioning. Same deal with Ric Flair and anyone else who's still trying to do it as a senior citizen.


The whole "independent contractor" title is a nice loophole for people like Vince to escape liability. I agree that they shouldn't have people still wrestling past the age of 60.


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I pray that King will be ok. I agree with previous statements that wrestlers like King and Flair should not be competing in the ring at their age.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Let's not go crazy now guys.

We have no idea the kind of shape Lawler is in. I just worked at the Canada 55 games here. There are some older people who are in fantastic shape, far better than most of us. I realize that we're all freaked out but we don't know WHAT caused this yet.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Cole looked a whole lot better in the last segment. Best wishes to lawler.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I am so glad he's doing better. I think Lawler is gonna make it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



kobra860 said:


> I hope that King recovers and is able to live a normal life afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole "independent contractor" title is a nice loophole for people like Vince to escape liability. I agree that they shouldn't have people still wrestling past the age of 60.


It pains me to say it but they still have to go for regular medicals otherwise they can't compete.

On PWTorch it says a friend of Lawlers said he's been in great health recently.

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/quicknews/article_65053.shtml

Also he stays very fit:

"Lawler, he joked, has been living the life Jerry has always loved to live, with a young girlfriend in her early 20s keeping him active."


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Makes me feel bad for all those post I made about hoping he would die

LOLNO

But seriously Damn that sucks.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

anyone else found it weird how active lawler was that match? a dropkick and 2 diving fist drops in about 40 seconds, he was moving really well.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

That is very scary. I am hoping that he doesn't wrestle anymore. I would hate for something even worse to happen and we lose him. I was kinda hoping he would get some kind of title run but after this happening, no he needs to stay put on commentary and take care of himself.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Total Package said:


> Assuming he is okay, I bet he lets Punk use this. If anyone would, it would be Lawler.


Please don't take this as me knocking you, but I'd like to think that Punk would have a little more class than to ever reference this in character. 

Regardless of whether or not WWE has done anything like this before (which they sort of have), aside from wishing Jerry the best in his recovery, this should never be used to get heat. 

We're all praying for King to pull through.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Get well, Jerry.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Is anyone else here a little...dissapointed?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Strange last line before he passed out.

"AJ is sick, sadistic and twisted. Just what I like"


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



XFace said:


> Is anyone else here a little...dissapointed?


uh, about?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Ether said:


> anyone else found it weird how active lawler was that match? a dropkick and 2 diving fist drops in about 40 seconds, he was moving really well.


Yeah, he was also really laying into Punk outside of the ring after they won.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Hope he pulls through. He shouldn't be involved with the in-ring side of things at all and if he does get out of this traumatic situation he should seriously think about calling it a day. Do WWE have regular heart checks? It's a silly move to put a man at his age with potential health problems in such frantic physical demands. Diving off turnbuckles, taking blows, maintaining onscreen character, calling action... It's too much.



Catalanotto said:


> If he lives, everyone here is going to kiss his ass. Face it, Lawler is one of the best commentators, and most of the people here just bash him like crazy. He isn't as good as he was, but he is still better than a lot of shit.


That has nothing to do with this incident. In any case, that's your opinion. Can't say I agree.



Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Hoping King improves throughout the night and eventually recovers. Surreal night tonight.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Just heard that ESPN had reported him dead initially and had taken the story down because he isn't. What a joke of a company.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



XFace said:


> Is anyone else here a little...dissapointed?


That a genuine legend of wrestling had an encounter with death? Yes, absolutely. I hope that's all you mean.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

He better not die
If he dies Cena 100% is winning at NOC

Fuck that shit


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Revann said:


> Just heard that ESPN had reported him dead initially and had taken the story down because he isn't. What a joke of a company.


If so, fuck ESPN. 

:no:


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

my local news just reported what has happened


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Catalanotto said:


> This is fucking sad.
> 
> If he lives, everyone here is going to kiss his ass. Face it, Lawler is one of the best commentators, and most of the people here just bash him like crazy. He isn't as good as he was, but he is still better than a lot of shit.


I fucking detest Lady Gaga's music but I wouldn't wish any harm on her.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Never has silence be scarier as when Cole stop commentating. I don't want to relive a night like this ever again.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

source: f4online: 



> His heart is beating on its own and he is breathing on his own awaiting a CATSCAN of both his chest and his head.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

You can see him going over on one of the camera angles, not nice.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> He better not die
> If he dies Cena 100% is winning at NOC
> 
> Fuck that shit


If he did die, the last thing anyone would care about is the result of a match.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I also gained alot of respect for Cole after tonight, what a fucking job.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



itssoeasy23 said:


> If so, fuck ESPN.
> 
> :no:


Someone on another wrestling forum posted the screenshot. I will post it once pictures can be displayed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



holt_hogan said:


> source: f4online:


Cole said that live at the end of Raw.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> He better not die
> If he dies Cena 100% is winning at NOC
> 
> Fuck that shit


Yes, because that's what's really important. The result of a scripted TV title match.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

*I was tearing up for a bit

I hope Jerry is okay*


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Jerry Wrestles regularly in Memphis on the weekends...He has his own Wrestling Show...I watch on tv...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Ether said:


> anyone else found it weird how active lawler was that match? a dropkick and 2 diving fist drops in about 40 seconds, he was moving really well.


Yes, but he was always in tremendous condition for his age. Let's hope that he can still live a normal life after that. Not even something physical like wrestling, just living a normal quality of life. 

Good thing that they closed the show with Cole so optimistic. Speedy recovery and best wishes to King.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Huganomics said:


> Yes, because that's what's really important. The result of a scripted TV title match.


Um yes it's the mainevent of a PPV and the most important thing on the show right now.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

If Lawler is breathing on his own, that's a good sign. Hopefully he recovers, and it turns out to be nothing serious. 

My prayers are with him.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This thread reminds me of the people who justified Rosa Mendes getting assaulted. A couple of people begging for a banning.



Glad to hear he's breathing on his own now.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> Um yes it's the mainevent of a PPV and the most important thing on the show right now.


the most important thing on the show right now is lawler's condition


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

It is my honest opinion that anybody who said anything negative about Jerry tonight, or hoped something bad would happen to him after the initial news should be suspended because of their actions.

It is completely narcissistic and disturbing to be happy that someone had a serious health problem.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> Um yes it's the mainevent of a PPV and the most important thing on the show right now.


Yeah it's not like Lawler has a family and friends who would be affected by his death. :no:Come on now...


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> Um yes it's the mainevent of a PPV and the most important thing on the show right now.


That's more important than a man's life? Get real


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> Um yes it's the mainevent of a PPV and the most important thing on the show right now.


That's scripted, that's fake. What happened with Jerry was 100% real and it's all that matters right now.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

kokepepsi has always been a troll


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Everyone grow the fuck up.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I left the board to watch MNF, came back and just found out Lawler almost died. We talk shit about him every week, but you never want to see someone legit hurt or something like this to happen. I really hope he's ok and my prayers are with him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Like I've stated in the RAW Discussion thread earlier, I just hope he didn't suffer any injuries, or brain damage. I got a grandfather who had two heart attacks, and he doesn't even remember who I am now.

Again, I don't want to sound like the bringer of bad news, just..you know.

Wish you well King (Y)


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I'm shocked at some of the people on here. Classless
"Disappointed"? If you're referencing that to disappointed it's not worse, you're a sick bastard and you need to seek help. There is no place in this forum, much less society for people that are let down by a man's recovery.
To be honest I will have lost all faith and respect in the WWE if they let this become an angle. Exploiting Eddie was bad enough, we don't need to relive people's personal life problems. 

All we can do now is hope for a speedy recovery, get well soon Lawler!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Headliner said:


> Everyone grow the fuck up.


who are you directing this at?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Kincaid said:


> Let's not go crazy now guys.
> 
> We have no idea the kind of shape Lawler is in. I just worked at the Canada 55 games here. There are some older people who are in fantastic shape, far better than most of us. I realize that we're all freaked out but we don't know WHAT caused this yet.


Well said. Jerry has always looked to be in fantastic shape, and he doesn't drink or smoke, so there must be something else to this that we don't know yet.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Yeah1993 said:


> who are you directing this at?


The trolls who wish death on a man, and were happy to see him in serious condition.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> Um yes it's the mainevent of a PPV and the most important thing on the show right now.


wow there is some real trash on here, no even if lawler hasn't been on his best game everyone but you cares if hes ok since you know he has been part of the show a while and above that, do you really want a 3 hr lawler memorial special with a special showing of his kiss my foot match with bret hart? no, i didnt think so.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Yeah1993 said:


> who are you directing this at?




Look for the people with the "moron" tags below their names. :cool2:cool2:cool2


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Kincaid said:


> Let's not go crazy now guys.
> 
> We have no idea the kind of shape Lawler is in. I just worked at the Canada 55 games here. There are some older people who are in fantastic shape, far better than most of us. I realize that we're all freaked out but we don't know WHAT caused this yet.


Yeah excactly. If some of you hadnt heard, english footballer Fabrice Muamba had a heart attack in fa cup game last season and he was just over 20 years old. You never know about those things.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

It's a positive he's breathing on his own, but how long was he out? I wanna hear that he's regained consciousness


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Yeah1993 said:


> who are you directing this at?


You should know. Everyone that has posted classless shit.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



kobra860 said:


> If he did die, the last thing anyone would care about is the result of a match.


Speak for yourself.

It is safe to say that if Lawler dies, Punk's career is fucked beyond repair. It was only a few weeks ago Punk gave a 62 year old man a beat down in a steel cage. You can imagine how people would have a field day with that kinda shit.

Then again, I don't remember Kennedy getting too much flak for being in Eddie's last match, who knows.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Don't like the guy, but I never want to see anybody hurt. Hopefully he has a fast recovery, this is very unfortunate.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

It really makes me sad that the guys over at /b/ are trolling. Wow. I'm a fool for expecting anything else from them.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Blueforce7 said:


> It really makes me sad that the guys over at /b/ are trolling. Wow. I'm a fool for expecting anything else from them.


They were fine all night actually, not a bad word was said until it was announced he was doing okay.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Mallix said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> It is safe to say that if Lawler dies, Punk's career is fucked beyond repair. It was only a few weeks ago Punk gave a 62 year old man a beat down in a steel cage. You can imagine how people would have a field day with that kinda shit.
> 
> Then again, I don't remember Kennedy getting too much flak for being in Eddie's last match, who knows.


who the fuck cares about a wrestlers scripted career path right now? honestly, what the fuck


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Look for the people with the "moron" tags below their names. :cool2:cool2:cool2


Nice.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Mallix said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> It is safe to say that if Lawler dies, Punk's career is fucked beyond repair. It was only a few weeks ago Punk gave a 62 year old man a beat down in a steel cage. You can imagine how people would have a field day with that kinda shit.
> 
> Then again, I don't remember Kennedy getting too much flak for being in Eddie's last match, who knows.




Dude, it's 2012, not the 1980s. Everyone knows it's fake.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Headliner said:


> You should know. Everyone that has posted classless shit.


Yeah, I should have noticed that. Not in the best mood right now. Sorry.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Mallix said:


> Then again, I don't remember Kennedy getting too much flak for being in Eddie's last match, who knows.


The match had nothing to do with Eddie's death. The autopsy showed that his body was deteriorating over time anyway.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

CT of his heart is probably to determine the degree of infarct. The CT of his head is probably to see if he was without oxygen for a prolonged amount of time and see if there is any damage.


----------



## iMMORTALTNA (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

i may not like him as the color guy , but i would've never wished something like this to happen to him .


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

It's great though to know that he was in a good place when this happened. He was surrounded by WWE personal and people who are prepared for this. 

If he was at home or somewhere else it probably would've (unfortunately) ended differently.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

People in here really going on about whether or not Punk will keep the title?

Fuck is wrong with these clowns


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dude, it's 2012, not the 1980s. Everyone knows it's fake.


Do you think that would stop people from using it against a certain CEO's senate campaign? I think not.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I'm glad that Lawler is recovering and getting the medical attention that he needs.

But New Jack was saying some stupid shit on twitter. I will not dignify the link for his garbage.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Mallix said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> It is safe to say that if Lawler dies, Punk's career is fucked beyond repair. It was only a few weeks ago Punk gave a 62 year old man a beat down in a steel cage. You can imagine how people would have a field day with that kinda shit.
> 
> Then again, I don't remember Kennedy getting too much flak for being in Eddie's last match, who knows.


You do know they don't actually beat some one down when they are beating people down?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

prayers out to Lawler. Hope he will be fine.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



itssoeasy23 said:


> If he was at home or somewhere else it probably would've (unfortunately) ended differently.


In vascular emergencies (cardiac arrest, stroke) time is the most important factor. The fact that this happened At Raw may have saved his life.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



sjones8 said:


> I'm glad that Lawler is recovering and getting the medical attention that he needs.
> 
> But New Jack was saying some stupid shit on twitter. I will not dignify the link for his garbage.


What was he saying?


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

wow was enjoying the show on my birthday and then ready to cry when hearing about this. i hope he pulls through and makes 100% recovery.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Blueforce7 said:


> It really makes me sad that the guys over at /b/ are trolling. Wow. I'm a fool for expecting anything else from them.


The only thread i saw on /b/ was "Does this make CM PUNK the GOAT Heel edition" with an get well soon Lawler underneath it

and on /SP/ 95% of people seemed genuinely worried for the guy


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



sjones8 said:


> I'm glad that Lawler is recovering and getting the medical attention that he needs.
> 
> But New Jack was saying some stupid shit on twitter. I will not dignify the link for his garbage.


https://twitter.com/NewJackUncut

this account isn't verified, but if it is him, fuck new jack.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



BothGunsBlazing said:


> You do know they don't actually beat some one down when they are beating people down?


Of course I know that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



NyQuil said:


> In vascular emergencies (cardiac arrest, stroke) time is the most important factor. The fact that this happened At Raw may have saved his life.


Raw was probably the best place he could have been. Medical personel feet away from him.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Calzum said:


> The only thread i saw on /b/ was "Does this make CM PUNK the GOAT Heel edition" with an get well soon Lawler underneath it
> 
> and on /SP/ 95% of people seemed genuinely worried for the guy


Yeah, /b/ is the edgy-teenager filled cesspool on 4chan. /sp/ is much more human.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



R.K.O Peep said:


> What was he saying?


Who the hell cares about what a jerk off like New Jack says?


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

You guys who blame WWE for him working a match are ridiculous, Lawler came from doing shows for an independent promotion in Aruba on Sunday. He is always in the ring.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



sjones8 said:


> I'm glad that Lawler is recovering and getting the medical attention that he needs.
> 
> But New Jack was saying some stupid shit on twitter. I will not dignify the link for his garbage.


Even in this carny-ass business, no bigger piece of shit exists than New Jack. Fuck him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Just glad to hear he's doing better and is in stable condition. Hoping the CAT scan doesn't detect anything serious.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



bacardimayne said:


> Yeah, /b/ is the edgy-teenager filled cesspool on 4chan. /sp/ is much more human.


Nope I was getting all the updates from /b/ while this site was down, not a single troll in either of the main threads til it was announced he was alright.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



METTY said:


>


There's plenty of pics of the incident I'm just not posting them out of good taste.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

The crowd went silent during that moment that it took a while for them to start reacting again. As a matter of fact the crowd wasn't the same till the ending interview.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Oh man just saw this on TMZ, this was during a match? I hope he is okay.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

They were considering canceling the show over Lawler, yet Vince allegedly forced people through the curtain right after Owen died? Pathetic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



abrown0718 said:


> It's a positive he's breathing on his own, but how long was he out? I wanna hear that he's regained consciousness


This is definitely true. Years ago my great-aunt had a stroke and stopped breathing, and when we heard she was breathing on her own and conscious I figured she was fine. Turns out that wasn't the case: she'd spend all day laughing to herself and cursing at the nurses. 

It sounds like they acted quickly so and I imagine they would've given us an update if things were looking bad though.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



RyanPelley said:


> They were considering canceling the show over Lawler, yet Vince allegedly forced people through the curtain right after Owen died? Pathetic.


That was a PPV, this was just the weekly show. Not trying to justify it but I see where he's coming from, and they didn't have the internet really then so there would have been a massive backlash of people.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



RyanPelley said:


> They were considering canceling the show over Lawler, yet Vince allegedly forced people through the curtain right after Owen died? Pathetic.


We all know how Vince is.

When money is involved, there is no such thing as cancelling the show. Dude has the heart of a piece of coal. We should expect this from him. 

It is what it is.

The show should have ended at 9:30, quiet as kept.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



sjones8 said:


> The show should have ended at 9:30, quiet as kept.


Glad they didn't do this.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



RyanPelley said:


> They were considering canceling the show over Lawler, yet Vince allegedly forced people through the curtain right after Owen died? Pathetic.


Not trying to justify it, but if Vince had to end the show they would have to give refunds to all the paying customers who were there live, and ordered the show on PPV. That would've been pretty much impossible.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This shit sucks man.

Get well King.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

The people saying this is a work need to seriously be shot in the face (talking about youtube, twitter, facebook, etc., but can apply to anyone here who is that stupid).


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This is to everyone here: 

If you want real news, than read on WWE.com. That's the only site you trust that would have the offical, real news of Jerry's condition before anyone else will. Don't read on your idiotic "dirt sheet" websites, twitter, or even new sites.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-usCDR3tiE&feature=watch_response

Right around 6:50.. Eerie..


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

To the people saying that "they should cancel the show."

They can't just cancel anything. It's that network that would have to make the call if a show is to be canceled or not, not the WWE's.


----------



## dr_feelgood (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

this is seriously creepy. hope jerry gets better asap and more info comes our way fast.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I can't even bear to watch that.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Catalanotto said:


> The people saying this is a work need to seriously be shot in the face (talking about youtube, twitter, facebook, etc., but can apply to anyone here who is that stupid).


It's A-okay to joke about death as long as you're cool with Lawler, I see.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I just hope Jerry will be all right.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Cole was professional as hell during that.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



RyanPelley said:


> They were considering canceling the show over Lawler, yet Vince allegedly forced people through the curtain right after Owen died? Pathetic.


Well quiet frankly, Linda wasn't running for Senate at that time. 

Best wishes to Jerry, hope he pulls through.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Praying Lawler will be alright. Such a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Catalanotto said:


> The people saying this is a work need to seriously be shot in the face (talking about youtube, twitter, facebook, etc., but can apply to anyone here who is that stupid).


Upset about lack of compassion for Lawler; wants people shot in the face. Seems legit.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



TKOK! said:


> Cole was professional as hell during that.


I don't know how he kept it together after nearly seeing a guy he has worked with for 13 years (Including their time on Smackdown)nearly die.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I hate Old people wrestling, Either they can still go or not, King should consider letting it rest after tonight...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Kronic said:


> I hate Old people wrestling, Either they can still go or not, King should consider letting it rest after tonight...


They still have to pass a shit-ton of medicals to be able to wrestle with WWE. It's a shame but stuff like this could happen to anyone.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Also, people who are trying to link this to Punk's kayfabe actions should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## dr_feelgood (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I don't know how he kept it together after nearly seeing a guy he has worked with for 13 years (Including their time on Smackdown)nearly die.


Agreed. I would have lost it. I have a new found respect for Cole that I never thought I'd have.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

That was a scary and surreal situation. Glad he's okay now but that was some uncomfortable television. Gotta hand it to the entertainers, crew, and especially Cole for how they handled the situation. No commentary was the right way to go.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



CM Jewels said:


> Also, people who are trying to link this to Punk's kayfabe actions should be ashamed of themselves.


When Lawler does pull through, I wouldn't be surprised if Punk uses this in a promo. Cole said something about jerry's dead mother, and I'm sure he ok'd that with Lawler. Really hoping they don't, though


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Glad to hears he's breathing on his own, hope he has a he has a quick recovery, that was very hard to watch.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Big up to Michael Cole for carrying on the commentary for the rest of the tag match
must have been tough as hell for him


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

alvarez is reporting that talent is being told it was likely a heart attack. gotta figure his docs are going to tell him to take it easy and lighten his workload. lawler just can't keep up with this schedule anymore. i'm sure work stress contributed to whatever other medical conditions he has....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

As much as I ragged on his recent commentary, I never wanted to see this happen. Get well, King.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I doubt this will be used by anyone if King had a stroke. Depending on the severity he could be forced to retire.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I posted this in the Raw Thread, but it fits just as well here: 



> Well tonight's Raw was a tough one to watch, but not because of what was presented to us creatively.
> 
> I had horrible flashbacks to Over the Edge 1999, the event where Owen Hart died live on PPV. It was eerie. It was sad, and I just sat there not knowing what to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Get well King!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

The thing is his schedule doesn't revolve around WWE. He flies to Raw each Monday to commentate then flies home. All the bookings he takes are on independent circuits so it's up to him to stop working as much as he is.

I hope this is a wake-up call for younger wrestlers like Angle who I can see doing a similar thing at Kings age.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Hope Lawler gets better soon. Prayers go out to him, his family and friends.

I understand why a lot of people are wondering why the show continued after what happened, and I'm sure the wrestlers know this too, but the show must go on. People paid hard earned money for a show and it would be unprofessional to end the show and rip them off. WWE has a trained medical staff at hand and it sounds like they got him the help he needed.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I drifted off into a sleep in the commercial break after Lawler saved Orton from Punk and Ziggler. I awoke just as Del Rio was beating Kidd, when the camera panned to Cole for a few seconds I just assumed Punk had taken Lawler out again and it was another injury angle, couldn't believe what I was hearing when he said he'd passed out and it wasn't part of the show. Surreal shit.

I hope he's alright and makes a full recovery.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Who would have thought something would go wrong with a 62-year-old man wrestling? 

Probably a heart attack. Horrible. Hope he pulls through this and makes a full recovery.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I have a feeling this is the last of full time Lawler announcing. Most people on this forum rag on his commentary, but it's truly the end of a legendary announcing and wrestling career.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



> Arda Ocal‏@arda_ocal
> I'm hearing from multiple sources backstage at RAW that EMTs saved Lawler's life before going to Hospital. Confirmed to be a Heart Attack.


Wow.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

If he had died, then I may understand ending the show or something similar. It was a serious situation but they had about 45 minutes to go, there were segments that had to happen, it was a go-home show and I feel although it felt forced and uncomfortable, they made the right decision.

They did the right thing in ending the commentary, they played a LOT of recaps, kept most of the matches short (Cody/Rey was an outstanding match given the circumstances) and Punk/Cena did their job well in the closing segment.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I heard it's either a heart attack or stroke.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Pacmanboi said:


> I have a feeling this is the last of full time Lawler announcing. Most people on this forum rag on his commentary, but it's truly the end of a legendary announcing and wrestling career.


I don't think he'll stop but he's definitely going to be away for a while. It will most likely be Cole and Matthews for a while. Lawler will most likely return to be a big pop and rightfully so.

Vince definitely won't let him wrestle on TV anymore though.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I hope Jerry Lawler is ok I didn't watch Raw this week but a part of me is happy that I didn't watch because that would have been uncomfortable to watch get well soon Lawler


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



DesolationRow said:


> Who would have thought something would go wrong with a 62-year-old man wrestling?
> 
> Probably a stroke, perhaps a heart attack. Horrible. Hope he pulls through this and makes a full recovery.


People shit on him all the time but it can't be denied, the guy has a deep passion for the business. He still wrestles occasionally because he loves it, I don't know if he gets paid extra or anything when he works matches but I'd think being a commentator on Raw and PPV's pays well enough so I highly doubt money is a motive. I'm pretty sure he works independent shows occasionally too.

Hopefully he gets through this and see's it as a wake up call to slow down.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I grew up watching Jerry Lawler as a kid every Tuesday night at the Louisville Gardens, for many, many years I'd get to witness firsthand just how legendary he truly is.

Here's hoping all of the very best for one of my favorites over the years.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Was pretty eerie watching with no commentary. Wonder if Ziggler is thinking anything after he dropped those few elbows to the chest in their match.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Shit, that's some scary stuff. I hope he's alright. King is a bad motherfucker though, he'll pull through.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



mjames74 said:


> Was pretty eerie watching with no commentary. Wonder if Ziggler is thinking anything after he dropped those few elbows to the chest in their match.


he must feel terrible if he's blaming himself which he shouldn't


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> People shit on him all the time but it can't be denied, the guy has a deep passion for the business. He still wrestles occasionally because he loves it, I don't know if he gets paid extra or anything when he works matches but I'd think being a commentator on Raw and PPV's pays well enough so I highly doubt money is a motive. I'm pretty sure he works independent shows occasionally too.
> 
> Hopefully he gets through this and see's it as a wake up call to slow down.


The strange thing is even Jerry himself is not a big fan of commentating anymore. I guess the only reason he still works for WWE is that he gets to wrestle 5 or 6 times a year.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Once he fully recovers (hopefulyl he does).

For his sake I hope he hangs it up (his Indy wrestling and wrestling period) and takes care of his health. And only do selective PPVs & Raws for announcing.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Smoogle said:


> he must feel terrible if he's blaming himself which he shouldn't


I know he shouldn't but if it was me that kinda shit sure would be running through my head.


----------



## cattlemutilation (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



bigmikey987 said:


> Very scary, I nearly cried. Can't stand a legend collapsing like that


Yeah, that silence the rest of the night was eerie, it felt like the night Owen died. I wonder if the fans were told anything at the arena about the update, I'm not a Cena fan but I don't think I could've sat there booing and jeering people and getting into the show after something like that happened. Have to give props to the people who came out after that, can't imagine what it's like to have someone you see so much and travel on the road with collapse like that and have to go out in front of thousands when your head isn't really there.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



JY57 said:


> Once he fully recovers (hopefulyl he does).
> 
> For his sake I hope he hangs it up (his Indy wrestling and wrestling period) and takes care of his health. And only do selective PPVs & Raws for announcing.


Agreed. Same with Flair and any other old timer still trying to wrestle out there.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Jerry Lawler getting shit on for bad commentary the last few years is right, he has been nowhere near his best. Whether he's just bored or whatever, he has been poor.

But just because I think he's a pretty shitty commentator these days doesn't mean I'd want him to almost die or anything like that. He gave so many great memories when I was an avid watcher 10/15 years ago. King + Puppies = hilarity, and his over-the-top style matched J.R'S quick-wit play-by-play. One half of the best commentary duo ever.

I hope he gets well, retires from being in the ring, and is able to get back to being at the commentary table again.


----------



## dr_feelgood (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



> Arda Ocal‏@arda_ocal
> I'm hearing from multiple sources backstage at RAW that EMTs saved Lawler's life before going to Hospital. Confirmed to be a Heart Attack.


damn thats terrifying


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

That was the toughest time I've ever had watching RAW. So happy to hear that things are looking better than the initial reaction would have suggested. Props to Cole for being able to hang in there like that. I freely admit that I probably wouldn't have been able to do the same. And big props to all the wrestlers for doing their best to maintain composure and finish the show.

And thank you to most of the people on this site. I've avoided this place like the plague because I just couldn't take the Rock/Cena/Punk fanboy war anymore. And I truly expected this board to be full of horrible jokes and and unsavory cracks about the Lawler situation. But the outpouring of respect and emotion shown here has helped reaffirm some semblance of my faith in human decency.

All hope that Jerry Lawler gets a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I was asleep so I didn't hear about this until around 30 minutes ago. I really hope he recovers okay, if anybody in the WWE is tough enough to survive this, it's him.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Any update on his condition?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

http://memphisport.com/2012/09/upda...-health-status-following-his-collapse-on-raw/



> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. It has been confirmed that Jerry did have a heart attack…he is in stable condition and breathing on his own & heart is stable. I’m getting on the first flight out of here to be with him & will keep everyone posted. He is a strong man and we will get him back at his best as soon as I can get him home! I love you so so much baby!!


update from his girlfriend on her facebook page


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Glad Lawler's okay! Heart attacks can be serious, so good luck on his recovery.


----------



## geminisoul8 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

For what it's worth, my uncle survived a similar heart attack on the ice in February, and thanks to quick medical care and a defribilzer he survived a 'widowmaker' heart attack, all four valves blocked over 80%. He has fully recovered, and plans to be back on the ice at the start of this hockey season. Jerry appears healthy and in good shape other than what happened tonight and he lives a clean lifestyle. I believe in my heart of hearts that he will make a full recovery, but no doubt tonight was the last time we should ever see The King in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Smith Hart, brother of WWE Hall of Famer Bret Hart, says he was told by a friend backstage at Monday's Raw at Centre Bell in Montreal, Quebec, Canada that Jerry Lawler was "clinically dead" for twenty minutes being revived by a defibrillator.

He wrote on Twitter, "According to my friend Jeremy Prophet who was backstage at RAW, Jerry was clinically dead for 20 min before being brought back by defibrilat."

According to the Sudden Cardiac Arrest Foundation, clinical death is the medical term for cessation of blood circulation and breathing, which are two necessary criteria to sustain life. This occurs when the heart stops beating in a regular rhythm and is also known as cardiac arrest.

Hart noted that "it has been confirmed that Jerry did suffer a heart attack." Since medical personnel were at ringside, Lawler was able to receive immediate treatment.

According to sources, Lawler remains in stable condition. He is breathing on his own and his heart is beating on its own, but is considered not out of danger.

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/9243/report-jerry-lawler-was-clinically-dead-for-twenty-minute

That's crazy


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Action News 5 here in Memphis is citing an unnamed as source as saying that Lawler has been declared brain-dead.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

_I noticed during the end of the tag match that nobody was talking then Cole mentioned what happened so I rewinded the show and noticed Lawler leaning over in his seat and you can hear him muffling into the headset. Damn I can't believe that happened to him but I seriously hope for his own health he would hang it up once and for all and stay as healthy as possibly so it won't happen again for him. I hope Vince also lets him leave the announcers booth and have someone replace him after what happened to him. 

Wish him a speedy recovery and hope he gets back to 100%._


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Theproof said:


> Smith Hart, brother of WWE Hall of Famer Bret Hart, says he was told by a friend backstage at Monday's Raw at Centre Bell in Montreal, Quebec, Canada that Jerry Lawler was "clinically dead" for twenty minutes being revived by a defibrillator.
> 
> He wrote on Twitter, "According to my friend Jeremy Prophet who was backstage at RAW, Jerry was clinically dead for 20 min before being brought back by defibrilat."
> 
> ...


If he was clinically dead for 20 minutes, he would be brain dead unless there was induced hypothermia


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Mr. High IQ said:


> Action News 5 here in Memphis is citing an unnamed as source as saying that Lawler has been declared brain-dead.


 Let's wait until this is proven before we all believe this and get more sad.



Ryan said:


> If he was clinically dead for 20 minutes, he would be brain dead unless there was induced hypothermia


My heart just sank after reading this. I have a feeling that the situation is actually worse than we all think.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Theproof said:


> Smith Hart, brother of WWE Hall of Famer Bret Hart, says he was told by a friend backstage at Monday's Raw at Centre Bell in Montreal, Quebec, Canada that Jerry Lawler was "clinically dead" for twenty minutes being revived by a defibrillator.
> 
> He wrote on Twitter, "According to my friend Jeremy Prophet who was backstage at RAW, Jerry was clinically dead for 20 min before being brought back by defibrilat."
> 
> ...


Hopefully due to the speed of the care he was given and I assume it was quality, there could be a high chance he can regain all function without any brain damage. Fabrice Muamba, a 24 year old soccer player, was clinically dead for 60 minutes after suffering a heart attack and due to the speediness and quality of care he received and after a long ass time fighting back he gained either most or all of his functionality. Hopefully the same can be said for Lawler.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Theproof said:


> "He wrote on Twitter, "According to my friend Jeremy Prophet who was backstage at RAW, Jerry was clinically dead for 20 min before being brought back by defibrilat."


_Nobody can be 'clinically dead' for '20 mins' the brain can only go 5 mins without oxygen before the brain cells begin to die_


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Hope Jerry makes it through and hopefully hangs it up and works on his health. Would hate to see something like that happen again get well soon King.


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This sucks... Lawler has been a commentator on Raw practically forever. Hopefully he gets better soon.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



lp2xxx said:


> _Nobody can be 'clinically dead' for '20 mins' the brain can only go 5 mins without oxygen before the brain cells begin to die_


They can induce hypothermia which if I recall someone survived for 80 minutes and they've done trials on animals that have lasted for 3-4 hours. 

That said though the prognosis is grim, he would have to have been moved relatively fast and he was with EMT's in the arena for at least 3 minutes before being moved therefore would probably not have been moved fast enough to avoid permanent damage.

They'd need to hook him up to an EEG or CAT scan to see the full damage to the brain. Although if he is indeed breathing on his own, the brain stem appears fine. Sadly though clinical brain death occurs when people show no signs of higher cognitive function. They'd have to check the EEG over a 24 hour period.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



lp2xxx said:


> _Nobody can be 'clinically dead' for '20 mins' the brain can only go 5 mins without oxygen before the brain cells begin to die_


Yeah, as you can see I don't know shit about this kind of stuff lol. I don't know what to believe right now but I just hope he's ok. I hate when stuff like this happens.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



lp2xxx said:


> _Nobody can be 'clinically dead' for '20 mins' the brain can only go 5 mins without oxygen before the brain cells begin to die_


Football/Soccer player Fabrice Muamba was clinically dead for 80 minutes before being revived and other than retiring from the game on the advice of doctors, he has made a full recovery.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Cole said his eyes responded to the light, that's a reflex action from the body that happens even when people are in comas/brain dead.

If it IS true (big if) that he was clinically dead for 20 minutes then I don't hold much hope for him making a full recovery. That is serious brain damage territory. I'm not going to update the OP with that stuff until we get a proper confirmation from at least one reputable source (a spokesperson or the WWE).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

you cannot be brain dead and respond to light.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

That was fucking weird live. The crowd had no idea what happened to Jerry. All we saw was Jerry being carried away by paramedics during the tag match. Cole's updates were never shown to the crowd. All we got was Justin Roberts announcing that the Pat Patterson appreciation night was cancelled.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

*Even if he wasn't breathing on his own for 20 minutes they were still getting oxygen to his brain... I'm just holding out hope here. *


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



lp2xxx said:


> _Nobody can be 'clinically dead' for '20 mins' the brain can only go 5 mins without oxygen before the brain cells begin to die_


You can in exceptional circumstances I believe.. when Fabrice Muamba (English football player) had a heart attack last year, I think he was clincally dead for over an hour, iirc.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I really enjoy Lawler and am a huge fan and was shocked at what had happened, wish him all the best and hope something like this doesn't happen again. 

As Evo said before this should be a wake yp call for guys like Angle who isn't stable as it is.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Rush said:


> you cannot be brain dead and respond to light.


Yes you can, your response to light is a motor reflex action controlled by your brain stem, the same reason he is able to breath on his own. Sadly if he was "dead" for 20 minutes, his higher cognitive functions would basically be mush unless he was immediately induced into a hyperthermic state which I don't think they would have had time for 

He was worked on by EMT's ringside for at least 3 minutes and I don't think the guys would have the cold blankets and equipment at hand to induce.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

QUOTE]Smith Hart, brother of WWE Hall of Famer Bret Hart, says he was told by a friend backstage at Monday's Raw at Centre Bell in Montreal, Quebec, *Canada that Jerry Lawler was "clinically dead" for twenty minutes being revived by a defibrillator.
*
He wrote on Twitter, "According to my friend Jeremy Prophet who was backstage at RAW, Jerry was *clinically dead for 20 min before being brought back by defibrilat."*

According to the Sudden Cardiac Arrest Foundation, clinical death is the medical term for cessation of blood circulation and breathing, which are two necessary criteria to sustain life. This occurs when the heart stops beating in a regular rhythm and is also known as cardiac arrest.

Hart noted that "it has been confirmed that Jerry did suffer a heart attack." Since medical personnel were at ringside, Lawler was able to receive immediate treatment.

According to sources, Lawler remains in stable condition. He is breathing on his own and his heart is beating on its own, but is considered not out of danger.[/QUOTE]

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/9243/report-jerry-lawler-was-clinically-dead-for-twenty-minute

as i read that that word Dead one thing popup right away is most likely Jerry Lawler just experience Near Death Experience. Dead is not correct term but Pass Away is correct term, if Jerry The King pass away for 20 mins then i wonder what really happen during that time. 

don't be surprise Jerry quit WWE not because of his work or even his health but more of personal choice after having NDE...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Ryan said:


> Yes you can, your response to light is a motor reflex action controlled by your brain stem, the same reason he is able to breath on his own. Sadly if he was "dead" for 20 minutes, his higher cognitive functions would basically be mush unless he was immediately induced into a hyperthermic state which I don't think they would have had time for
> 
> He was worked on by EMT's ringside for at least 3 minutes and I don't think the guys would have the cold blankets and equipment at hand to induce.


No you cannot. If you're brain dead, you cannot respond to light. You brain or brain stem isn't working, you have no function in it. To drop some medical knowledge, 



> A brain-dead individual has no clinical evidence of brain function upon physical examination. This includes no response to pain and no cranial nerve reflexes.


Now those cranial reflexes include those around the eye, corneal, pupillary etc. If he responds to light then he isn't brain dead, at least not at that point. However he could've later become brain dead, or he could be in a vegetative state.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



MVT said:


> I have hope that the brain dead report is false. It does indeed contradict to the results of some of the medical tests that Cole mentioned. Here is a professional medical website that describes the criteria for brain dead. The tests Cole mentioned that Lawler responded to clearly contradict to him being brain dead.
> 
> http://surgery.med.miami.edu/laora/community-services/brain-death


Which is why they will need to perform a couple of EEG's over the next 24 hour period.

The brain stem controls automotive functions *but* that isn't the most delicate part of the brain, it's the higher cognitive functions that matter.

The reason there are conflicting reports about braindeath is because of the euthanasia arguement.

I know I'm sounding negative, just preparing for the worst. I truly hope this isn't the case.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

He may not of been brain dead at the time of the testing? I'm not sure. He might of been responding while they were giving him oxygen etc.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I doubt he will be on the show next week and will probably take a couple of shows rest.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

With the new information that has been released recently, what are his recovery chances (if any at all)?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Like I said before, it was really positive that he was in good hands. It's also good to know that WWE know what to do with this kind of situation and it shows you just how professional this company really is and how much they care about their employees. 

Than there's Michael Cole who everyone should be giving major props to. He was out there, when Jerry was snoring, to falling over, and being taken out. He had to sit out there and hear the news coming in about his condition, not knowing what to expect. He was a true trooper tonight and I have nothing but respect for him. He had to sit out there alone and hope that the news that comes in next isn't tragic. It must have been terrible to have to see a very good friend pass out next to you, not knowing what to do or what will happen. 

I truly hope that Jerry can make a full and functional recovery. Get well soon Jerry.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Update from WWE's Jerry Lawler Facebook page..


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



The Bad Guy said:


> I doubt he will be on the show next week and will probably take a couple of shows rest.


If his brain was deprived of oxygen for any amount of time, he'll be lucky to even be able to speak again and have a normal life, let alone returning to his role in WWE.. you can pretty much assume he's done as an active part of wrestling unless these reports are blowing it out of proportion.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Sure hope he isn't brain dead. One thing is clear, his days in the ring are definitely over and the WWE will probably need a new permanent commentator.


Sucks for Pat Patterson as well to have a night dedicated to him end in such a manner.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



MVT said:


> I wish the prognosis was that good....I think the situation is more serious than just a few weeks rest and he may not survive.
> 
> Meltzer and Alvarez are on right now talking about it. Anyone a subscriber to hear?
> 
> Still praying.


oh dam  I'm only getting caught up with it now and reading more and more. Wish him all the best, grew up really enjoying his work and respect him greatly.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Annihilus said:


> If his brain was deprived of oxygen for any amount of time, he'll be lucky to even be able to speak again and have a normal life, let alone returning to his role in WWE.. you can pretty much assume he's done as an active part of wrestling unless these reports are blowing it out of proportion.


Which is really a shame because the guy had such a great wrestling career, with so many historic moments and matches, and it has to end like this.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Annihilus said:


> If his brain was deprived of oxygen for any amount of time, he'll be lucky to even be able to speak again and have a normal life, let alone returning to his role in WWE.. you can pretty much assume he's done as an active part of wrestling unless these reports are blowing it out of proportion.


I know the situation sucks and all but I do hope that they give Matt Striker a chnace at his spot, he can do a good job at it.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Didn't his girlfriend say he was going to be ok earlier. WTF?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



The Bad Guy said:


> I doubt he will be on the show next week and will probably take a couple of shows rest.


he needs to retire if he fully recovers, health comes first

they can bring back JBL to replace him & have Josh there as well (or if they plan to change GMs, put Booker T back on commentary). He really needs to stay home & rest (if he is brain dead or other complications he will be forced to)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Of course all my negativity depends on that one report of him being clinically dead for 20 minutes so I'm hopeful it's false and that he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Ryan said:


> Of course all my negativity depends on that one report of him being clinically dead for 20 minutes so I'm hopeful it's false and that he has a speedy recovery.


if he dead for 20 and came back then is a good news...i said already i believe that he have Near Death Experience which his soul leave the body for 20 mins and came back because not his time to be away yet.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

If he was dead for 20 minutes, then he'd receive so much brain damage from the lack of oxygen that he'd be in a permenant vegetative state. Take that report with a grain of salt.


----------



## AWESOME!! (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

It was so sad when I saw this, I couldn't believe it. I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Ryan said:


> Which is why they will need to perform a couple of EEG's over the next 24 hour period.
> 
> The brain stem controls automotive functions *but* that isn't the most delicate part of the brain, it's the higher cognitive functions that matter.
> 
> The reason there are conflicting reports about braindeath is because of the euthanasia arguement.


you don't seem to understand the difference between brain dead and clinically dead. If Lawler is brain dead, then there is no recovery. If he was clinically dead, which from the reports it sounds like he was, then he has a chance of recovery. 

Clinically dead is where your heart stops and you stop respirating (ie no blood circulation and no breathing). You can be clinically dead without being brain dead, and you can be brain dead without being clinically dead. Having said that if you're clinically dead then you will be brain dead fairly quickly unless you can restore circulation and if you're brain dead you will eventually die after life support machines are switched off.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Lawler is just too old to live the life of a young wrestler. Travel around, wrestling indys, not getting proper sleep. Him wrestling on Raw after a tough weekend was the last straw. It could just aswell happened at the gym where it would have taken the paramedics longer time to attend him. In a way, it was lucky it happend on Raw where he could get proper care in a matter of seconds because this was gonna happen sooner or later.

Hope he recovers well! And its a wake up for him. Time to wind down and take it easy.


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

20 minutes wouldn't have any major effect - Fabrice Muamba had his heart stop for 78 minutes

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...miracle-says-Fifa-president-Sepp-Blatter.html

He's still thankfully very much alive and has no issues (other than retiring from football), so I don't think Jerry will be away too long. He may end up doing fewer shows though just to rest up. 


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Rush said:


> you don't seem to understand the difference between brain dead and clinically dead. If Lawler is brain dead, then there is no recovery. If he was clinically dead, which from the reports it sounds like he was, then he has a chance of recovery.
> 
> Clinically dead is where your heart stops and you stop respirating (ie no blood circulation and no breathing). You can be clinically dead without being brain dead, and you can be brain dead without being clinically dead. Having said that if you're clinically dead then you will be brain dead fairly quickly unless you can restore circulation and if you're brain dead you will eventually die after life support machines are switched off.


Does it really matter who is right? Drop it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Holy shit. I noticed that something weird was going on during the Bryan/Kane vs PtP match, but I brushed it off. Didn't realize that Jerry had a fuckin' heart attack. For all the criticism I've given him, I wish him absolutely the best of luck in full recovery, as well as the well being of his entire family.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I'm not trying to have a pissing match about who is right, just clearing up some information. 


As for Muamba, that is an exceptional case in a young football player, it is far from the norm.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Rush said:


> you don't seem to understand the difference between brain dead and clinically dead. If Lawler is brain dead, then there is no recovery. If he was clinically dead, which from the reports it sounds like he was, then he has a chance of recovery.
> 
> Clinically dead is where your heart stops and you stop respirating (ie no blood circulation and no breathing). You can be clinically dead without being brain dead, and you can be brain dead without being clinically dead. Having said that if you're clinically dead then you will be brain dead fairly quickly unless you can restore circulation and if you're brain dead you will eventually die after life support machines are switched off.


I know this. Hence I said in mutiple posts they would have to have acted quickly to stave off any potential brain injury which would occur quite fast. Something like 3 minutes of being clinically dead gives you only a rare chance of full brain recovery at normal temperature.

Again, as I have said you can be clinically dead and survive for up to 80 minutes or 3 hours with animals if you get the right treatment quickly. However, as I've again stated multiple times, they would have needed to get him "on ice" fairly fast *if* the report of him being clinically dead was true.



Rush said:


> I'm not trying to have a pissing match about who is right, just clearing up some information.
> 
> 
> As for Muamba, that is an exceptional case in a young football player, it is far from the norm.


Nor am I Rush, I just feel you may have misread a couple of my posts.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I always wanted Jerry off commentary, but not this way.

I hope he recovers and can live out the rest of his life healthy.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



bobslack1982 said:


> 20 minutes wouldn't have any major effect - Fabrice Muamba had his heart stop for 78 minutes
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...miracle-says-Fifa-president-Sepp-Blatter.html
> 
> ...


That is a rare instance, and the fact that Muamba's incident sparked a frenzy is indicative of that. In most cases, brain damage occurs after 3 minutes of clinical death. The brain also accumulates ischemic injury faster than any other organ.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Ryan said:


> Nor am I Rush, I just feel you may have misread a couple of my posts.


Maybe, i'm mostly just referring to...



Ryan said:


> Rush said:
> 
> 
> > you cannot be brain dead and respond to light.
> ...


^^^ that one. 

If you're brain dead, you won't respond to light. From everything reported and said, Lawler was probably clinically dead for around 20 minutes i.e heart stopped, not breathing. Now realistically you don't want to be like that for long, with proper CPR, and defib you can extend the window for getting catastrophic brain injury for a bit longer. 

You start losing brain cells after about a minute without oxygen and it progresses further from there, the longer you stay like that the more extensive the damage is. 

Hoping he can pull through this, as mentioned its not unhard of to survive but as far as the extent of damage its not looking great.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Just saw that tag match over again to see what i didn't when i wasn't aware of all this. You can actually hear Jerry snorring, then you see him rub his eyes like something ain't right. And the next you se for just a short moment is him hanging over the announcers desk almost lifeless. 

Just scary. Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I haven't been on the forum for a long time, and I also didn't have the right to be on the forum because I had some sort of a bet that if the video packages with the little girl (from the beginning of the year) were not for Undertaker, i would leave the forum because i was confidently predicting it (turned out to be Y2J instead).

However, today, I can't stop myself.

What happened on Raw tonight gave a scary feeling, and reminded me of the Owen Hart incident, especially when Michael Cole said "this is not apart of tonight's entertainment", a line that (coincidentally) was also used by Jim Ross when he was describing the Owen Hart incident at Over the Edge. I didn't watch much of Raw tonight, but i put it on at one point, and noticed that were was no commentary going on. That's when I started getting suspicious that something is wrong. I checked on the internet, and found out about Jerry Lawler's condition. Michael Cole also talked about it more on the broadcast.

At this moment, I feel really sad. I hope that Jerry Lawler is okay.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Its a good thing this happen with a lot of people around and a medical staff nearby. The situation would be a lot worse if it happen in a hotel room. God bless the king.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Rush said:


> Maybe, i'm mostly just referring to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's down to semantics this one. Mainly caused by the arguement over euthanasia and whether it's morally wrong to pull the plug on somebody and what is brain death.

It's basically a case of the lights are on but nobody is home, as in a vegatative state. The brain stem can still work fine as it's not dependant on cortical input but it's more durable than the cereberal cortex in the upper brain which controls cognitive function. Once that's gone, it won't recover.

Anyway enough with this macabre what if scenario. That report of 20 minutes is probably false.

I get what you're saying though and yeah, you are correct.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This is what happens when you put 60 year old man In the ring. Hope he's all right.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I hope he gets better very soon. Thank god they had EMT's there or maybe he would of died. I really hope he is alright and heals well.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

*"I was not far from Jerry Lawler when he collapsed, and it was really scary. He just kinda toppled over, and then panic ensued. Most of the people on the floor were freaking out, screaming for help, and when it got there, they didn’t even wait for a stretcher. Eight guys lifted him up and quickly brought him to the back. The rest of the night during the commercial pauses the fans chanted 'Jerry! Jerry!' I never knew he was that popular here, but He got the second loudest pop when he jumped into the Randy Orton vs. C.M. Punk match."*

Scary! It was lucky it happend on Raw and not in a gym or something.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

What a bizarre and surreal night this has been. During the Prime Time Players match I'd noticed the camera shots where Lawler could be seen doubled over at the announce table and at first glance it looked like he was just throwing up. I chuckled because he'd just wrestled a pretty aggressive tag match and I thought it finally caught up with him (Cole was acting all weird too so I thought he was just covering for him). I didn't think much of it when the crowd stood up and gawked, but when they didn't STOP looking it wasn't funny anymore.

I've been tough on Lawler's commentary for months but I'd never wish this on the guy. He's a legend plain and simple and tonight I tip my hat to him.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

If something like this was going to happen it probably couldn't have happened in a better place other than a hospital with all the EMT's and doctors WWE have at their disposal. 

Get well soon Jerry. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

he has apparently undergone a procedure to repair blockage. i'm gonna feel a lot better when they say he's talking coherently

agree with others that there weren't likely better places for this to happen at. man, what if it happened in the ring though? that would have been even more awful


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

WF sends all their best to J. Lawler.
He was a darn good wrestler.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

My thoughts and well wishes go out to Lawler and his family, lets be thankful that it happened in an place prepared to give immediate medical treatment instead of a gym or hotel room or something. Well done to Michael Cole for been able to keep it together and continue, that's a true professional right there, I wouldn't have been able to keep my cool in that situation.

I don't know if anyone has seen this yet



> Smith Hart, brother of WWE Hall of Famer Bret Hart, says he was told by a friend backstage at Monday's Raw at Centre Bell in Montreal, Quebec, Canada that Jerry Lawler was "clinically dead" for twenty minutes being revived by a defibrillator.
> 
> He wrote on Twitter, "According to my friend Jeremy Prophet who was backstage at RAW, Jerry was clinically dead for 20 min before being brought back by defibrilat."
> 
> ...


Many thanks to the EMTs that revived him. Get well soon Jerry.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



mr cricket said:


> This is what happens when you put 60 year old man In the ring. Hope he's all right.


He was actually feeling chest pain before the match. I don't remember in which match (i think Kofi tag team match), he was coughing and holding his chest. People shouldn't ignore chest pain


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Newfound respect for Cole who handled the situation pretty well. 

Hope Jerry will be alright. I find something amiss when I see Sheamus, Mahal and several others tweeting #PrayForJerry and then in the tag match, Jerry grabbed his head after doing the side Suplex to Ziggler. Hope that's not the cause of his heart attack. 
Sidetrack abit, It's pretty ironic Hart's in the building when this Heart Attack happened.
Pray for Jerry.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Bloody hell, if he was out for 20 minutes there could be some real internal issues.

I'm not a religious man, but my thoughts are with Jerry and his family.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Hopefully he pulls through and gets well.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I have no idea how Cole managed to carry on commentating on that tag match when Lawler was having heart attack next to him.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



The Lizard said:


> I don't know if anyone has seen this yet
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to the EMTs that revived him. Get well soon Jerry.


The chances of that being true are... slim, I mean I could see it being true but Smith Hart is a notorious liar.

Either way this is absolutely shocking, Lawler's a top 3 wrestler of all time for me, hope he's got no longterm damage.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Oh fuck.

If those reports are true and he was indeed clinically dead for twenty minutes, he is going to have some brain damage.

I'm glad he is alive but I'm really worried how for his health.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Hope he is OK. Get well soon Jerry!


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Craig said:


> The chances of that being true are... slim, I mean I could see it being true but Smith Hart is a notorious liar.
> 
> Either way this is absolutely shocking, Lawler's a top 3 wrestler of all time for me, hope he's got no longterm damage.


I kinda questioned it at first, but then thought surely no one would lie about something so serious.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

He could of been "dead" but had paramedics pumping oxygen into his lungs and performing chest compressions to keep the blood flowing, so it's possible that his heart may of stopped but he was kept alive by the EMT's.

Until we know more from _reliable_ sources (not Smith Hart) then we have to take unconfirmed reports with a grain of salt.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Xander45 said:


> I have no idea how Cole managed to carry on commentating on that tag match when Lawler was having heart attack next to him.


Cole showed he is truly great at his job, mad respect for him


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Smith Hart is known for conning marks into thinking he's Bret at bingo hall indy autograph signings. j/s

Smith Hart is full of shit and also smells like shit according to Konnan. boom.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

King was breathing very heavily and was gasping for air during his last sentences. Hope he's all right!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

As much as I am annoyed by his commentating now, I don't want to see him suffer something like this. I hope he recovers well and nothing bad has damamged his body. This should send the message to Vince to not allow a lot of the Legends to wrestle ever again.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

poor guy


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Just found out, saw some tweets on the bus, I thought at first it was a storyline, but I quickly seen the amount of tweets and knew it had to be real. I am in complete shock over this, I hope he makes a full recovery. Get well soon King!


----------



## trollex (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

and now the IWC loves Lawler like nothing happened every week hating on his awful commentary. fucking hypocrites


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Hopefully Mr. Lawler gets better. Heart-Related illnesses is very serious stuff.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

God Bless You, King!!! Get well soon!!! Scary situation... I was having flashbacks of Over The Edge 99


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



trollex said:


> and now the IWC loves Lawler like nothing happened every week hating on his awful commentary. fucking hypocrites


Completly different. None of us love his current commentary, but back in the day JR+heel King was fucking boss.


Also, ya know, nobody was wishing for Lawler to suffer...we just wanted him to retire.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



trollex said:


> and now the IWC loves Lawler like nothing happened every week hating on his awful commentary. fucking hypocrites


Caring about his health and not liking his commentary aren't mutually exclusive, you know.

I don't mind his commentary, though.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



trollex said:


> and now the IWC loves Lawler like nothing happened every week hating on his awful commentary. fucking hypocrites


Just because people aren't fans of his current work doesn't mean they wish any harm on him. Grow up. This is way more important than just being about Lawler's performance at the announce table.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



trollex said:


> and now the IWC loves Lawler like nothing happened every week hating on his awful commentary. fucking hypocrites


there's a difference between disliking the CHARACTER someone plays on tv and in reality.Jerry Lawler is seriously in trouble.Pray for him and forget his commentating as that is completely irrelevant at this time


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



trollex said:


> and now the IWC loves Lawler like nothing happened every week hating on his awful commentary. fucking hypocrites


That was his character ffs.
This is real.
It's not kayfabe.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



trollex said:


> and now the IWC loves Lawler like nothing happened every week hating on his awful commentary. fucking hypocrites


I still hate his commentary but never wished anything bad upon the guy.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I will pray for Jerry Lawler to get better.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Don't know if this was posted before and if it's true or not:

Edit: yes it was..

Source

Being clinically dead for 20 minutes really doesn't look good. Brain damage becomes a risk factor pretty quick when blood is not circulated.
I hope Jerry makes a full recovery but that's going to take a long time.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Even I don't like his character on WWETV,i respect him as a human being......I WISH U FULL RECOVERY Jerry!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



trollex said:


> and now the IWC loves Lawler like nothing happened every week hating on his awful commentary. fucking hypocrites


Look at his name and avatar people. Don't feed him.



TRDBaron said:


> Don't know if this was posted before and if it's true or not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's been posted many, many times in here.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

That was one hell of a scare my prayers are with Jerry.

Can't even begin to imagine what it was like at over the edge 99.

But hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I hate his commentary its gone downhill but the mans a legend and he loves this buisiness he deserves all the respect in the world for risking his life to entertain us with occassional matches. Im glad his pulled through but he should retire for the sake of his health.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Damn, just found out about this. Get well soon Jerry.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Long time no see, guys, on the forums but I had to come back because this was so surreal. Immediate feel towards the Owen Hart tragedy as a kid came back for to a lesser degree.

The star of the night was Michael Cole. Fuck Punk, Bret, Cena, Orton, everybody. For a man to be visibly shaken and upset that his colleague and friend of the business went through a heart attack or seizure and to still stay there and, no commentate, but give us updates was the ultimate respect and class he could have showed. I couldn't have been Cole if I was in his shoes. I probably would have left if I could. Once again, kudos to Cole. The show, even with that strong ending, didn't matter to me at that point.

Pull through and get well, King. The throne needs you.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



The Winning One™ said:


> Long time no see, guys, on the forums but I had to come back because this was so surreal. Immediate feel towards the Owen Hart tragedy as a kid came back for to a lesser degree.
> 
> The star of the night was Michael Cole. Fuck Punk, Bret, Cena, Orton, everybody. For a man to be visibly shaken and upset that his colleague and friend of the business went through a heart attack or seizure and to still stay there and, no commentate, but give us updates was the ultimate respect and class he could have showed. I couldn't have been Cole if I was in his shoes. I probably would have left if I could. Once again, kudos to Cole. The show, even with that strong ending, didn't matter to me at that point.
> 
> Pull through and get well, King. The throne needs you.


Agreed! Cole really did an awesome job. Kudos to Cole.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

He's gone, ignore his posts.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I am glad it happen in a place were he wasn't alone and could get help right way.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

With Muamba, he was able to survive so long because they kept up artificial resperation all through that hour until they could get his heart going again, its entirely possible the same went on last night.

Jerry lawler was very much in the same place, he collapsed surrounded by medical emergency teams, thats why Muamba lived, and its why Jerry still has a good chance.

Get well King.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Hope Lawler pulls through this. As others have said this is not about wrestling anymore. This is about the health and well-being of a person that we've been listening to for the past 2 decades. Get well soon King, we're all thinking about you.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

man, hate how quiet it is. i guess updates are few and far between in these hours. like i said, i'll feel much better when they say he's talking coherently and moving.

i don't give a single fvck about his commentary skills/duties right now. just hope he has more good days ahead of him.

this really shows how difficult live tv can be as well. if anything worse happened, i can't imagine the shitstorm wwe would be currently taking.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Scary moment, knew something happened when the whole front row looked at the announce table. Hope Jerry pulls through.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I hope he will be fine. Sadly it looks more like a cerebrovascular accident than a heart attack. It's awful, if they confused it with a heart attack. 

I read he was in induced coma which is logical in case of CVA or neurological damages


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Yamada_Taro said:


> I hope he will be fine. Sadly it looks more like a cerebrovascular accident than a heart attack. It's awful, if they confused it with a heart attack.
> 
> I read he was in induced coma


they confirmed he had a heart attack.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

That sucks. What a shame, I hope he is able to go through this hard moment.

Wish him all the best


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

My dad had 2 stints fitted in his heart and returned to work within 6 weeks, went to the football 8 days later! so fingers crossed.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

horrible news, hopefully Jerry is OK


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

what happened to jerry was horrible. Times like these we're we are thankful for all we have.. It could be gone in minutes.. 

Jerry will make a full recovery I believe it.. But man.. how lucky was he to have medical right next to him.. I would hate to imagine what would happen if he was alone at his house or something.. geez.. thank god though.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

It was probably the best place for him to have the heart attack . If it had happend at his home or somewhere else he would most likely be dead.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Rboogy said:


> what happened to jerry was horrible. Times like these we're we are thankful for all we have.. It could be gone in minutes..
> 
> Jerry will make a full recovery I believe it.. But man.. how lucky was he to have medical right next to him.. I would hate to imagine what would happen if he was alone at his house or something.. geez.. thank god though.


Outside of a hospital Raw was the best place he could have had it at.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Respect for Cole++++

Get well soon, Jerry.


----------



## ibax (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I wonder whether taking him out the back was quicker than through the stage.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



ibax said:


> I wonder whether taking him out the back was quicker than through the stage.


was sort of wondering this too. i didn't understand why we didn't see him go along next to the ring. then i just figured they knocked down part of the barricade and took him off to the side. honestly, when someone is having a heart attack, as soon as there's open space without interference...that's when the EMT's should get to work. i don't care who is watching. that's just real life. i'm not saying wwe did anything wrong. that's just how i feel.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

As countless others have said in this thread, I have a new found respect for Cole not only as a person but as a professional in the WWE. He handled the situation like a boss and remained professional throughout the ordeal. 

I can only imagine what must have been going through his mind as the event was happening mere inches away from him.. I would have been shaken to the point where I simply could not have continued the way he did. He provided us with updates, he kept calm, and though he was physically shaken and noticeably upset, he stuck through it.

I've never seen him this way before, and it honestly showed the true severity of the entire situation and realism of it as well. He stated multiple times that this was indeed not part of the entertainment and it was real, that almost hurt to hear. Him being so honest with us, the fans, telling us that during this scripted program, an entertainment program, something so serious had taken place and it was happening to someone that means so much to the company.. And it was a close friend of his.

Sorry for the long-winded post, just had to say it.

EDIT: I also wanted to say that I hope with all my heart that Nemeth is not in any way blaming himself for this. He dropped those elbows to Lawler earlier in the night, and I am wondering if that is on his (or anyone else's) mind..


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

cole did well but did he have a choice? it was imperatively important for him to tell us that this was not part of entertainment. credit that he put it the right way and stayed mostly composed but let's not go crazy and anoint him as a saint here. i just think he did the best he could given the circumstances...something that must really suck to do, much less live. JR had to deliver the news that owen died which had to be gut wrenching. 

anyway, i digress. i'm not trying to really take anything away from cole here.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

get well soon king of memphis


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I'm not trying to make a joke about this, but the irony of Bret Hart being on the show is not lost on me


----------



## dimensionsofreek (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I switched off before this happened. Obviously, it is terrible news and I wish Jerry a speedy and full recovery.

Just the other day, I was watching Jerry talk about Moondog Spot, who died in the ring at Jerry's birthday bash in 2003. Scary to think about. Hopefully JL will recover well. A true legend.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

just found out.

Hope he gets better soon.IF at all


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Awful, awful , awful. I was seriously expecting Cole to say that he had died. Fuck me that was just horrible to watch. Much respect to Michael Cole for handling the whole thing like a complete professional. He was clearly shaken but he didn't panic so I, as a viewer, didn't panic either. He held it together in what must have been an unimaginable situation. Jesus. Regardless of my thoughts on King's character atm, the man could have fucking died last night. I wish him well and hope that he makes a full recovery. This sort of took away from what was a pretty good show for as soon as it was announced it was all I could think about. Poor Jerry.


----------



## dimensionsofreek (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I'm not trying to make a joke about this, but the irony of Bret Hart being on the show is not lost on me


Indeed. I don't think it's lost on many, to be fair.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Starbuck said:


> Awful, awful , awful. I was seriously expecting Cole to say that he had died. Fuck me that was just horrible to watch. Much respect to Michael Cole for handling the whole thing like a complete professional. He was clearly shaken but he didn't panic so I, as a viewer, didn't panic either. He held it together in what must have been an unimaginable situation. Jesus. Regardless of my thoughts on King's character atm, the man could have fucking died last night. I wish him well and hope that he makes a full recovery. This sort of took away from what was a pretty good show for as soon as it was announced it was all I could think about. Poor Jerry.


I found the no commentary to be very eerie. I definitely think it was the right thing to do respect wise and also for Cole. I have no doubt he would of been able to pull it together but taking that weight off his shoulders with what he went through was a very considerate thing for producer/director to allow.


----------



## gameunit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Just saw the show. (I live in holland). Scared the crap out of me. Never saw cole so serious. Get well soon Jerry.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



gameunit said:


> Just saw the show. (I live in holland). Scared the crap out of me. Never saw cole so serious. Get well soon Jerry.


I didn't notice it through the match as I was looking for something in my room at the time so was double tasking, but when I heard Cole say "This is not a part of the entertainment tonight" That scared the crap out of me because its been a long time since I heard a commentator say that. We all know how WWE is about presentation and keeping the scripts look as real as possible, so to hear Cole say what he did, I knew it was as big as it was. I just really hope and Pray Jerry will be alright.


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Get well Lawler. As others have said, I have a new respect for Cole as well. I was wondering what the crowd was staring at during the tag match, and then I saw no Lawler and medics. I didn't see the rest of the show afterwards, but I hope Lawler gets better.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

So Glad he is OK. Got me scared for a minute when I first heard the news. The high dropkick, turnbuckle spots were probably the reason. Vince mcmahon should have known better. 

I hope he stays away from in-ring action from now on. From what I understand he is rich like Austin even after all these years, so he should quit the company if need be.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

*- Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez of F4Wonline.com are reporting the following details on Lawler early Tuesday morning:

* Lawler wrestled both Friday and Saturday nights in Aruba before heading back to the States and flying to Montreal for RAW yesterday. People with Lawler over the weekend said he had no signs of health problems

* Lawler, still listed in stable condition, had either some kind of heart surgery or a Cardiac catheterization, reports are conflicting. Cardiac catheterization is where a catheter is inserted into a chamber in the heart for investigational and interventional purposes

* There was some concern about blood being cut off to Lawler’s brain and potential damage from that

* While Lawler’s condition is stable, it’s described as still a very serious situation

* Vince McMahon was said to be right by Lawler’s side through the entire ordeal*


----------



## hawks04 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

* Vince McMahon was said to be right by Lawler’s side through the entire ordeal[/B][/QUOTE]

this is what really stands out to me. a lot of people give Vince shit for continuing the show when Owen died and i've heard people say they should have shut down last nights show, and that Vince only cares about money. while it would be understandable to shut down last night's show, i don't think anyone can really say Vince cares just about the money. Jerry has been with Vince for almost 20 years (give or take a few). in my opinion if Vince cared only about the money he wouldn't have stayed with Jerry throughout the whole thing.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Sorry to hear that about King. Hope he makes a speedy recovery, and a good one at that.
Get well, King. 

I also praise Cole's comments about the situation. Absolute professionalism by the man.
He held it together and pulled through.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Was scared every time we saw Cole we were about to hear some bad news, but luckily (from what we've heard from WWE, the only source I'm trusting on this) he seems to be doing better. Raw was extremely eerie the rest of the night after this happened and I couldn't really focus on the contents of the show. We're pulling for you, Jerry.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Fuck me look at this picture. 










Jesus I can't even imagine what Cole was going through there. The show must go on, eh?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

That picture says a thousand words, *Starbuck*.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

That picture is powerful.. It's almost painful to look at.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I was always a fan of Jerry "The King" Lawler, ever since the first time I saw him on my television. I simply liked the guy, I liked the way he talked, his jokes, his persona and his hilarious laugh. He's just one of those guys that I connect to and I just can't help it.

I never saw him during his prime as a wrestler but from some of the matches I saw from that time he was and still is a pretty good wrestler, he was always a brilliant mic worker, a natural heel and a very good commentator, especially during the 1990's and early 2000's and one of the things that I liked about him was his authenticity.

What happened to him last night was absolutely horrible, but I hope this is a wake-up call not only to him but to many others who are still wrestling when they are 60+ years old. Just stop it, it's not worth it anymore, your time is up, live the rest of your life while you still can and stop taking so many risks like this. Lawler debuted in 1970 for God's sake, 42 years ago, I mean come on, just stop while you still can.

With all of these said, I just hope you get through all of this and can still live the rest of your life well and with dignity.


----------



## ffocus (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

fuck! imagine going to a live event and see shit like that.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I missed it. I had my TV on mute for most of the night and when I did see Cole's updates I naturally took it for angle...I went to a site this morning and found out it was a shoot, damn that sucks. 

I hope King pulls through and retires for his own good.


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

My best wishes are with Jerry. As much as I can't stand most of his commentary, he's a mainstay and if that was his final announcing night, then WWE wont feel the same for a long time.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Like others have said, it's a good thing that happened when he was at RAW and not alone in his hotel or something.

Hope he's ok and recovers well.



black_napalm said:


> was sort of wondering this too. i didn't understand why we didn't see him go along next to the ring. then i just figured they knocked down part of the barricade and took him off to the side. honestly, when someone is having a heart attack, as soon as there's open space without interference...that's when the EMT's should get to work. i don't care who is watching. that's just real life. i'm not saying wwe did anything wrong. that's just how i feel.


I expected to see him get stretchered out beside the ring as well, you would think it was a quicker route than whatever way they went.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I'm watching the match again and you can clearly see him clutching at his chest and in serious fucking trouble. I can't believe he had a fucking heart attack live on the air. It's just insane. All the fans are looking over, even Kane is looking over on the apron to see what's going on. Fucking hell, I'm so thankful this didn't turn out the other way and that we're not getting an appreciation night of a different kind all together next week. The crowd just all of a sudden growing silent when they realize what's going on is a horrible moment.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This is fucking awful. Yes he is in his 60's but he never drank and never smoked.

Thoughts go out to him and I second the comments in that thank god it took place in a crowded area with quality medical care not an indy show or his hotel room.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Jerry should stay home for a month and simply rest and take care of himself.

Then, in mid-October, show up at the Raw in Nashville and Smackdown in Memphis. They can call it "Jerry Lawler Appreciation Week" or whatever. He can be out of character and simply address the fans and talk about his career and what a scary moment he had. He can also credit WWE for doing what was right for him and saving his life. Get this in under the wire in mid-October for Linda's election bid. "Not only does she work for jobs but she saves lives."


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Reports that Lawler was clinically dead for 20 minutes may not be that false. 

English footballer Fabrice Muamba suffered a cardiac arrest on the pitch earlier this year and he was clinically dead for over an hour and received 15 defibrillator shocks.

He has since made a remarkable full recovery but has had to retire from the game. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ry-Redknapp-thought-Fabrice-Muamba-again.html 

(I apologise if this has already been brought up but I didn't fancy reading 40+ pages for it.)


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

*I missed Raw last night and caught it earlier today, really sad situation with Jerry Lawler. I truly hope he makes a full and speedy recovery.*


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Such an eerie situation and feel, I couldn't even get into watching the rest of the show last night. As others have mentioned, that cold feeling in the stomach hit when Cole made it clear it wasn't a work...definitely brought up memories of Owen. I, along with many, many others have been less than thrilled with King's performance as a commentator of late, but the man is, first and foremost, a human being. Such a shitty thing to happen.


----------



## ffocus (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

after this shit i don't think that Vince will put him on screen (the commentary desk) ever again. He doesn't want another tragedy to happen in his company. Lawler should definitely retire.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Jesus. When Cole said it wasn't a part of the entertainment, I was instantly taken back to OTE '99. Let's just hope Jerry makes a full recovery.

Cole handled it like a fuckin' pro, but all I could see and hear was Jim Ross. It was pretty goddamn scary.

I haven't been a fan of Lawler for a while, to be honest, I, like a lot of other people, have been calling for his retirement. However, I will never forgive myself for the shit I've said about him if this is how he goes out.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

They should have stopped the show right there. This wasnt a PPV where theyd have to deal with certain obligations and hassles. This was one of there weekly episodes. They put Cole and the wrestlers through hell last night. It isnt right.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Well my respect for Titus went up slightly I can tell you that.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



charmed1 said:


> They should have stopped the show right there. This wasnt a PPV where theyd have to deal with certain obligations and hassles. This was one of there weekly episodes. They put Cole and the wrestlers through hell last night. It isnt right.


Well, they cancelled the whole post-Raw Pat Patterson celebrations and the dark-match main-event. As I said previously, the crowd had now idea how "seriously injured" Lawler was, cause they never addressed the fans.

We still figured something was wrong and close-by people chanted "Jerry! Jerry!" during the breaks.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Starbuck said:


> Fuck me look at this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who can look at that picture and say that show should not have been stopped is a heartless password.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Terrible news, I wasn't watching (which I'm glad about now), but I can only imagine what everyone who was there (especially Cole) must have felt like. Fuck having to carry on the show after what happened. Not saying they did anything wrong btw, I just mean I couldn't have kept performing after seeing that, so massive props to the guys who did.

Anyway get well soon King, you may or may not like him but you can deny he's one of the true legends of the wrestling business.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



> * Lawler wrestled both Friday and Saturday nights in Aruba before heading back to the States and flying to Montreal for RAW yesterday. People with Lawler over the weekend said he had no signs of health problems
> 
> * Lawler, still listed in stable condition, had either some kind of heart surgery or a Cardiac catheterization, reports are conflicting. Cardiac catheterization is where a catheter is inserted into a chamber in the heart for investigational and interventional purposes
> 
> ...


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...n_Fan_Video_and_More.html#ARUbg8t7VcRQCBv6.99


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

*I hope Lawler decides to retire from the ring now, his health is far more important than him being in wrestling angles/matches.*


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I hope he's gonna be well and healthy, although I should note I think he should be replaced by some other commentator.


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Get well King.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



just1988 said:


> *I hope Lawler decides to retire from the ring now, his health is far more important than him being in wrestling angles/matches.*


Of course he will retire from the ring, it's unsafe to continue wrestling after suffering a heart attack. The question is, will he return to commentary at some point? I doubt it personally. I think the constant travelling will be too much for him and he will have to retire completely now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I don't blame them for going on with the show. It is a tough situation, but imagine having something like that happen in a building holding 1000s of people that don't have any full idea of what is going on. Do you panic them by giving them the heads up or do you try to keep everything normal until the show is over? It is a very tough decision to make, especially since they only had 40 minutes to go or so.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

was just reading something about vince during this ordeal,i know most people on here hate vince but its been reported that vince has been by jerrys side through the whole thing even after surgerry which to me is a class class act by vince

best wishes too jerry and his family


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This has probably already been asked and answered, but I read somewhere that he had a blockage in his heart. If that's true, shouldn't that have been something picked up as a part of WWE's Wellness Policy? I know they started checking everyone's hearts ever since Eddie died.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I couldn't keep watching Raw for long after what happened. The show no longer interested me, and Lawler's collapse overshadowed everything. Cole alone at the announce table, making his first report, was too much for me on a personal level.*** I'm here now, while I eat my breakfast, because I...well...I don't know why. I hesitated to look because I feared the worse, knowing only what I heard initially last night before turning off the show. 

I'm not a fan of Jerry Lawler's recent commentary. His wrestling over the years, however, I admire. More importantly, he's a fellow human being who I've seen so often over the years that he's no longer a 'stranger' in the same sense as a random man on the street might be. Watching the aftermath of his sudden illness unfold was not the same as viewing footage about someone completely anonymous to me. While I'm relieved to read he's alive, I'm not encouraged by other bits of news reported in this thread and elsewhere. I'll say I'm cautiously optimistic and wish him and his loved ones strength and all good things. 

There have been several posts focusing on his age and questioning the rationality of encouraging men over sixty to continue wrestling. I understand why people would focus on this. When something terrible happens, we like to be able to point at a cause. It's comforting to think _Ah, that's what happened! Now we can prevent future tragedies_. The truth is less reassuring; what happened to Lawler may or may not have had an age component. Not every senior has a ticking time bomb in his/her chest, and a frightening number of seemingly healthy young folks unknowingly do. 


*** Re Cole: I have so much respect for his composure during and after what unfolded beside him last night.


----------



## DNoD (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

They should have a Jerry 'The King' Lawler appreciation night where he retires for good, maybe even from commentary, too. Hope he's okay and gets well.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



TripleG said:


> I don't blame them for going on with the show. It is a tough situation, but imagine having something like that happen in a building holding 1000s of people that don't have any full idea of what is going on. Do you panic them by giving them the heads up or do you try to keep everything normal until the show is over? It is a very tough decision to make, especially since they only had 40 minutes to go or so.


Imagine standing by the entrance waiting to go out, only for them to wheel Jerry in on a gurney while giving him CPR. I can't even imagine having to go out and wrestle after that. I'd like to think most people would be understanding if they just had Vince or someone come out and tell them they'll have to call it a night early. Yes refunds would have to go out, but even so. Regardless of if they knew how serious it was or not the crowd obviously knew something was up.

And yeah I agree with everyone else, Cole did a fantastic job. I can't even imagine how horrifying that must have been for him.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Christ, he was wrestling just a few minutes before this happened.... imagine if he had his heart attack in the middle of the ring... orton/ziggler may not have noticed (mistaken as selling) and stomped a few times (i know they dont really hit them, but someone pretending to kick your head in while you're in pain isn't exactly my idea of comfortable.)


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



-Mystery- said:


> This has probably already been asked and answered, but I read somewhere that he had a blockage in his heart. If that's true, shouldn't that have been something picked up as a part of WWE's Wellness Policy? I know they started checking everyone's hearts ever since Eddie died.


From what I remember commentators are full employees of WWE and the wellness policy only applies to independent contractors (aka. full time wrestlers)


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

I've bashed on his commentary as much as anyone, but none of that shit matters when a legend like Jerry's life is on the line and I hope people realise this. There's more to life than the quality of wrestling commentary.

Anyway I wish him all the best and hope he recovers in full.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Oxitron said:


> Well my respect for Titus went up slightly I can tell you that.


Sorry for doubleposting, but what did Titus do? Never saw that.

EDIT: This thread is going so fast I dont need to worry about doubleposts XD


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

also another thing got to give props to cole to how he handled it during the broadcast

must of been extremely hard for him 

Proud coleminer


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

The sad thing is there have been a few people lately saying they wish something would happen to Jerry so he wouldn't be on commentary...




Raizel said:


> Sorry for doubleposting, but what did Titus do? Never saw that.
> 
> EDIT: This thread is going so fast I dont need to worry about doubleposts XD


Read the OP 
He signalled for people to come out and help him _whilst in a match_. Genuine good guy.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Craig said:


> From what I remember commentators are full employees of WWE and the wellness policy only applies to independent contractors (aka. full time wrestlers)


Ah gotcha. Well, that'll probably change, thankfully.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This is so sad, Lawler is one of the most characterful and decorated superstars in wrestling history - a legend. 

I hope he makes a full recovery!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Oxitron said:


> Read the OP
> He signalled for people to come out and help him _whilst in a match_. Genuine good guy.


whoa, i rewatched the last seven minutes of that match and never even noticed. i saw that robinson was clearly distracted and even pointed at kane as if to say, 'stay there' or something. good on titus


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

Fuck, hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Australian said:


> also another thing got to give props to cole to how he handled it during the broadcast
> 
> must of been extremely hard for him
> 
> Proud coleminer


*People are over-stating Cole's performance last night, anybody would have acted the same way. The incident isn't about Cole doing his job well, it's about the human emotion, hoping Lawler gets better.*


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

This is why I think men over 60 years old shouldn't be performing. Even though I hate his awful commentary I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*

bring in JBL as permanent replacement? :bryan

get well soon Jerry


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



just1988 said:


> *People are over-stating Cole's performance last night, anybody would have acted the same way. The incident isn't about Cole doing his job well, it's about the human emotion, hoping Lawler gets better.*


It's hardly overstating. They're giving him credit where credit is due, simple as that. Why do you have to be negative? Just let it be...


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Really hope King makes a full recovery.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

*Jerry will apparently undergo heart surgery today according to WMC-TV*

From PWInsider:



> Jerry Lawler is expected to undergo a procedure to have a stent placed in his heart as soon as he is physically able to go through with the procedure, according to one source.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

*Did they make the right call by not informing the live crowd about Lawler ?*

I was there live and it was confusing and scary. I was kinda far from the commentators table and all we could see were people rushing over the table. 
At first, I thought it was someone that jumped over the rail and it was after that I saw someone being streched out.

Alot of people had no idea of what went on. Then when we saw that Lawler was not at his usual spot, we got that it was him.

Anyways, after that, most people had to check their phones and look on boards, twitter or facebook since no one said anything. During the commercial breaks, the announcer and the refs were silent and had an anxious looks on their faces. 

Crowd was chanting for Jerry but no one gave us any updates and it was very distracting and nerve wracking for most of us.

I do understand why they kept mum cause it would have shaken the crowd and disrupted the show but still, giving no updates at all is kind of disrespectful to the crowd, IMO.

What do you guys think about it ?


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Dusty Roids said:


> This is why I think men over 60 years old shouldn't be performing. Even though I hate his awful commentary I hope he gets well soon.


Same here I wish he would stop being on commentary but not like this. Hope he gets well. Though being it's WWE once Jerry gets better they'll probably have heel Punk use this in some way.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Not nice to hear, get well Jerry!

I wonder how many on this board were happy about it considering all the "Please die, Lawler" comments I've come across in the past.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



TheVoiceless said:


> Same here I wish he would stop being on commentary but not like this. Hope he gets well. Though being it's WWE once Jerry gets better they'll probably have heel Punk use this in some way.


That would be a little classless. Kind of similar to Batista's "Eddie's dead" comment. I wouldn't think Punk would go along with it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Choke2Death said:


> Not nice to hear, get well Jerry!
> 
> I wonder how many on this board were happy about it considering all the "Please die, Lawler" comments I've come across in the past.


I was wondering that too but I decided not to even look just to keep my faith in humanity. :/


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Great , my thread gets merge and lost in the mega thread... Why bother post..


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Horrible stuff. Hope he is okay. I rewinded the start of the tag match. You don't even have to listen too closely, but you can hear notable heavy breathing before he passes out. Then in the corner you see him looking very uncomfortable.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

hopefully this tragedy makes Flair think twice of doing full time work for the company. It would be nice to see him occasionaly but I fear for him if he does full time


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Totally brutal and I hope he's okay. If this isn't living proof that they shouldn't have encouraged the guy to keep participating in matches then I don't know what is.

Hope for the best, it would have been super hard to keep commentating while this was going on so respect to Michael Cole too.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Stacey Carter ( The Kat) said on twitter that Jerry had a stint and a balloon put in and is still heavily sedated.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I have to admit that during the show, even after Cole said "This isn't a part of tonights entertainment" I was still dubious about it not being a work considering Punk would no doubt have shown in the ME. However, as it progressed and the commentary stopped and the updates came in (added to the legit look of concern on the face of Cole...you can't fake that look) I realized it was serious and my thoughts go out to the King and all his family and friends. Let's hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Dusty Roids said:


> This is why I think men over 60 years old shouldn't be performing. Even though I hate his awful commentary I hope he gets well soon.


Well hopefully they take a lesson from this. The company would have been under a ridiculous amount of heat if the 62 year old man they let perform that night died in the ring. It's irresponsible really.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

All the best to the King, terrible thing to happen. Tip my hat to Michael Cole, he sincerity and professionalism he showed while dealing with the matter was admirable.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

The news seems to be encouraging. Really hope he's okay and makes a full recovery. It's a horrible thing to happen, but if there's any positives to be drawn from it, at least it happened in an arena where there were plenty of medics on standby, and not in a hotel room or something.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Pull through this Jerry! Get well soon.


----------



## ralphthedog (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Lots of comments on Cole's reaction. Yes, it was very professional. However,it also showed that Cole and the King are friends. It would be tough for people to work together and not be close. waht wil be intersting to see is what happens as Smackdown tonight and NOC on Sunday.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

With Jerry getting a stent put in, i can see him retiring from wrestling...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



ralphthedog said:


> Lots of comments on Cole's reaction. Yes, it was very professional. However,it also showed that Cole and the King are friends. It would be tough for people to work together and not be close. waht wil be intersting to see is what happens as Smackdown tonight and NOC on Sunday.


*
Smackdown will go on as it usually does and at Night of Champion they'll just use the Smackdown announce team. It's next week's Raw where we'll start to see the difference although they may just go with the same announce team as Smackdown for the foreseeable future.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

They should of gave everyone at the show an update after the show went off the air.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Apparently Jerry is going to have heart surgery today. 

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0911/556153/jerry-lawler/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Heart breaking and hoping he pulls through. Every time I looked at cole on commentary with his fist on his face, just had a horrible feeling that something may have gone wrong during the process of him getting better. The update at the end of the show was sort of uplifting and hopefully he pulls through and takes well deserved time off.

Edit: It was also nice to know Vince was by his side the entire time.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Lawler should just retire and work backstage*

King is respected enough to leave on his terms. And I think he should retire from commentary. This is not me trying to be a dick towards King. I just feel like he will be gone for quite some time to recover. And he should never come back to commentary. Just relax and work backstage.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I know we moan that Jerry's commentary is bad and we enjoyed Raw without him on it, but I don't think any of us would wish something like this to happen to any person, let alone Jerry Lawler.

If he recovers, I can't see him wrestling again.
(apologies if this has been said already, I'm not reading 40+ pages and that it is 40+ pages shows how much Jerry means to us even if we do moan about him)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Just watched the PTP/Kane & Bryan match and my hats off to Cole for doing an excellent job keeping his cool when his friend has just had a heart-attack.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Well wishes to King, hope he pulls through this. I remember just last year our whole town was flooded with heavy rain and my neighbor came up to us because her dad just got a stroke, no way to get to a hospital and for any ambulance to come, God bless him. Really hard to deal with and you feel powerless over it..


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Lawler should just retire and work backstage*



Nut Tree said:


> King is respected enough to leave on his terms. And I think he should retire from commentary. This is not me trying to be a dick towards King. I just feel like he will be gone for quite some time to recover. And he should never come back to commentary. Just relax and work backstage.


Actually this would be great. He could work as a road agent or something, or like scouting talent, since he is a legend in the ring. Lawler says he commentates simply for the paycheck, so he can get that paycheck doing other work for WWE, and he can get off the commentary table never to be heard from again. It's a win win for everybody! Turn Michael Cole face and bring back JBL. or better yet, WE WANT JOEY STYLES!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

This being the WWE, I either thought it was some sort of angle or Lawler had some sort of family emergency and a production assistant was coming to tell him. I couldn't tell from the camera angles during the Kane/Bryan-PTP tag match.

I got "JR announcing Owen Hart's death" vibes when Cole had to address what happened. Say what you want about Cole, but the guy was put in a bad situation and he did the best possible job he could. My hat's off to the guy.

Hope Jerry pulls through. I'm not the biggest fan of the guy, but that doesn't mean what happened wasn't terrible. You have to wonder what this could mean for his in-ring career - does he finally have to hang it up?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Lawler should just retire and work backstage*

You do realize the severity of the situation don't you? We should at least wait until he's made some sort of a recovery before we start talking about what he should do after he leaves hospital. 

Christ's sake.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

This whole thing has actually bothered me today. I've honestly been left feeling slightly shaken by the sudden turn of events.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Report on the live crowd during last night's Raw in Montréal*

During the Bryan/Kane vs PTP tag-match, I noticed something happening at the announce desk, but I didn't know what. As soon as the people nearby chanted "Jerry! Jerry!", I realised something was wrong with him. I was sitting in section 116, at the far right side of your TV screen, which made me impossible to figure out exactly what was happening. I tried to get back into the D-Bry match, but it was weird not knowing what the hell just happened.

Much of the people in attendance was on Twitter on their cell phone to understand what was going on. Cole was never shown on screen during his updates, so the crowd was never aware of Jerry's condition. All we knew is that Jerry had collapsed and Cole was by himself. People spread the news as the night progressed as they checked their Twitter feed.

Justin Roberts got in the ring *ONCE* during the very last commercial break and told the fans that the post-Raw Pat Patterson celebreation and the Punk vs Cena dark-match were postponed because of "what happened to Jerry Lawler" (but we didn't knew what "happened")

So if you were wondering, that's why the crowd was still into the matches and segments, because we didn't knew how bad Jerry was hurt. I think it was a smart move by WWE for not telling us how bad he was, because that would've killed the whole crowd for the rest of the night.

EDIT: I'm now watching some segments of the live TV telecast and WOW... the show is way more eerie on TV than what I saw live. I can understand how awkward you guys were watching it on television. On site, the show was still going on and the crowd got hot again a few moments later.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Argothar said:


> This whole thing has actually bothered me today. I've honestly been left feeling slightly shaken by the sudden turn of events.


I've felt the same, it's been on my mind all day.

I hope the man is going to pull through and get better. It's a terrible thing to happen, but as many people have said; he was ironically in the best place he could be, surrounded by medics. Another thing that's been said time-and-time again: Cole handled the situation very well and I can't imagine how hard it was for him to keep it together.

Many posi-vibe toward King and his family!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Well I was asleep, then I woke up and all of a sudden I heard Michael Cole say in a somber tone "This is not apart of the show" and I immediately thought about J.R when said that with the Owen incident. Then I was like "Oh Shit, Jerry Lawler collapsed". I was confused the whole night. Get through this Jerry! God Bless...Also, have the upmost respect for Cole, you can tell they have great chemistry together, and they are really great friends.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

He should just call it a day and retire. It's a huge warning, that it could happen again but he may not be as lucky.
With heart attack not many fully recover. Some lose motion in their face, unable to talk, unable to walk unaided, completely paralysed etc. Staying alive is only the first part of the battle. They say you get better before getting worse. 
In my opinion just have a goodbye Lawler night on raw. Afew thoughts on Lawler by other wrestlers & wrestling personalities, share 4-5 stories a farewell speech and maybe have the wrestlers form a guard of honour and clap as Jerry walks through them and up the ramp.

He can afford to call it a day, no point risking your life or more damage by returning


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Lawler should just retire and work backstage*

Shit, some people are so fucking insensitive. Too soon - WAY too soon.

Give Jerry back some dignity and let him recover. I just hope the mods have the sense to lock this before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Man, I really hope he pulls through this. This guy was one of the voices of my whole childhood.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I was a little bit unsure at first because that line is thrown around at times, but after a little bit of silence from Cole and even the Montreal audience it became very apparent that it was real. It was actually quite unnerving watching the show afterwards.

Good luck to King, hope he gets well soon. Prays go out to him.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

The Kat, Lawer's ex wife posted this before. 

Just got a @JerryLawler update. He had a stint & a balloon put in. Right now he is still heavily sedated. Will update when I know more.

Dont know if thats good or bad news seeing as i have no ideal what a stint is.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

It happened during the prime time players match..Goldust fired, AW fired, Jerry Heart Attack ...told ya those guys are bad luck...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Just heard that he's going to undergo a heart surgery. Not a simple process and always complicated with the results. Pray for the best for Jerry and hope to see him back soon.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

As others have touched on, although there is no 'good place and time' to suffer a heart attack, he probably has a much better chance of recovery due to the fact there were so many highly-trained medical personnel there on stand-by, as there would be during a wrestling show.

I just hope Jerry fully recovers and can live a decent standard of life once he's out of hospital. My thoughts are with Jerry and his friends and family, as this is no doubt a traumatic time for all of them. Best of luck and get well soon, King.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

"JERRY LAWLER UPDATE FROM WWE: 
"As of this morning, Jerry “The King” Lawler is in a cardiac care unit and all his vital signs are stable. WWE will provide additional information as it becomes available. We continue to wish Jerry all the best for a full recovery.”"

Posted on WWE facebook


----------



## dimensionsofreek (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Lawler should just retire and work backstage*

This sort of chat is a bit premature.

That being said, I think it's reasonable to speculate on Lawler's future. It's entirely possible that he'll be offered a backstage role if he chooses to return. He might want to return to commentary. We can only wait and see.

Whatever happens, the guy is a legend in the proper sense of the word. Let's just hope that he recovers well enough to enjoy wrestling (and life) again in whatever capacity he feels most comfortable in.


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Lawler should just retire and work backstage*

He should retire and stay retire.


----------



## EnhancementTalent (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I really hope that the pressure put on Jerry as a performer in his program with Punk wasn't a contributing factor to his heart attack, but I fear that it may have been. He is 62 years old, and maybe the pressure of having to do promos and wrestling work in addition to his normal commentary duties may have taken its toll. For a few seconds during the match, if you pause it, you can clearly see Jerry slumped forward in his chair. That was scary.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



ralphthedog said:


> Lots of comments on Cole's reaction. Yes, it was very professional. However,it also showed that Cole and the King are friends. It would be tough for people to work together and not be close. waht wil be intersting to see is what happens as Smackdown tonight and NOC on Sunday.


always thought Cole and Lawler's friendship was blatant. Cole actually made fun of Lawler's deceased mother in a segment and they'd have to be close to do that. Plus when Piper was being awful and Cole was making fun of it, you could hear Lawler break kayfabe and chuckle to Cole to play nice. i think it's nice.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



He's a legend. No matter how much people might hate his commentary, he's a legit legend.

GET WELL SOON, KING!


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



EnhancementTalent said:


> I really hope that the pressure put on Jerry as a performer in his program with Punk wasn't a contributing factor to his heart attack, but I fear that it may have been. He is 62 years old, and maybe the pressure of having to do promos and wrestling work in addition to his normal commentary duties may have taken its toll. For a few seconds during the match, if you pause it, you can clearly see Jerry slumped forward in his chair. That was scary.


Jerry Lawler wrestles nearly every weekend in the indies, he wrestled two shows last weekend, the Punk matches arent out of the ordinary for him, he has been an active wrestler for his entire career, just not in the WWE.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I just heard about this so sad. Its gotta be hard to keep working when something like that happens to your friend


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



11rob2k said:


> The Kat, Lawer's ex wife posted this before.
> 
> Just got a @JerryLawler update. He had a stint & a balloon put in. Right now he is still heavily sedated. Will update when I know more.
> 
> Dont know if thats good or bad news seeing as i have no ideal what a stint is.


Here's some info on the procedure done:

http://www.scai.org/SecondsCount/Re...gclid=CMDUqpL-rbICFeERNAodemgANQ#.UE9r-1EZ79V

What Lawler had done is what is typically called and angioplasty, which is a much less invasive procedure than a bypass. The balloon opens up the artery and the stent (which works like a filter so to speak) keeps the artery open and also helps prevent any further blockage to that artery. My dad's had both a bypass and angioplasty done and I can say from experience, the angioplasty is a minor procedure in comparison to the bypass as they normally only have to make a small incision in the groin area as opposed to the large incision on the chest. My dad was in the hospital for about 2 days after the procedure. Of course my dad didn't ever stop breathing or need CPR neither, so in Jerry Lawler's case they'd likely keep him a lot longer for further evaluation.

The bigger concern would be damage to his brain from the lose of oxygen. Reading this thread last night, I see there's at least one instance of a man being "clinically dead" for over an hour and being virtually normal afterwards, so hopefully in King's case him allegedly being "clinically dead" for 20 minutes won't be an issue. But everyone's body is different. At this point though, I think it's a very good sign that all he needed done was angioplasty as opposed to a bypass and hopefully he will pull through with no after effects.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Damn. This was shocking. Cole was in a bad way. Sheer professionalism by him however, for A) announcing it B) continuing announcing the match Lawler collapsed during. The rest of the crew who held their minds together during promo time and matches also have props. 

Thoughts/prayers with King. Get well soon.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

man this sucks...lawler is one of the nicest wrestlers i have ever had the honor of meeting. yeah commentary wise he has been phoning it in but anyone that doubts his work in the wrestling biz the last 40 years is playing themselves. lawler is a TRUE LEGEND.....PERIOD!!

i pray he pulls through....


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Big question now is how much, if any, brain damage occurred. Hopefully we'll see news reports of Lawler being "alert and awake" in the coming hours and days.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

The funny thing is Lawler is still great in the ring at his age, he can dropkick, do a crossbody drop and even sell the hell out of moves alot better than people his own age. But that aside, he does have a passion for wrestling more so than commentating. I would rather he just retire all together than have another one of these moments or worse


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Shocking to hear of the news but hopefully King makes a full recovery. Serious situation and I'm thankful we're not discussing a tragedy ala Owen Hart.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Get well soon King.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Was at work, have their been any updates on how he is doing ATM.


----------



## dimensionsofreek (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Raizel said:


> Christ, he was wrestling just a few minutes before this happened.... imagine if he had his heart attack in the middle of the ring... orton/ziggler may not have noticed (mistaken as selling) and stomped a few times (i know they dont really hit them, but someone pretending to kick your head in while you're in pain isn't exactly my idea of comfortable.)


This happened, ironically, at Jerry's birthday bash in 2003. Moondog Spot (Larry Latham) died from a heart attack in the ring.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Damn, that's a wake up call to not just the WWE but to the international audience. People often turn to entertainment as a break from the stresses of reality, some people don't view celebrities / entertainers as apart of the normal populace. This is an unfortunate reminder that entertainment & diversion for us is a hard day's work for them.

It's terrible that this happened, I hope Jerry pulls through & that the ordeal doesn't place any more stress & strain on his family than it has to.

Considering how brutal & callous people can be over the internet, the fact that so many people stopped, had to pause when it occurred, is a good sign.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> Tuesday afternoon Jerry Lawler update - friends of Jerry Lawler's family tell PWTorch that Lawler had three stints put in Monday night following a heart attack. Lawler still has not spoken since passing out during Raw.





> *Angioplasty procedure explained by a reader who works in the medical field *
> 
> Stacy Carter was referring to a procedure called angioplasty (balloon). The angioplasty and stent are both done through an opening in the groin. A balloon is run up through the femoral artery to the blocked artery near the heart. The balloon is then inflated to open up the blockage and restore blood flow. After this, a metal stent is placed where the blockage used to be. The stent holds the blocked artery open to fix the problem.
> *
> Jerry will have a much quicker recovery since he does not require open heart surgery.* He will not be wrestling any time soon as he will be put on Plavix, a blood thinning medication that prevents blood clots. This is the same medication that WWE's Wellness Policy flagged on Kevin Nash and prevented him from wrestling CM Punk.


Let's hope it's true.

The most important thing is that he will be 100% after this and can live a normal quality of life.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

If he was "clinically dead" for 20 minutes as rumors suggest. This doesn't mean he will necessarily have brain damage.

If I'm correct, being declared "clinically dead" doesn't mean you're brain isn't receiving any oxygen, but rather that you are not breathing on your own and your heart isn't beating on its own.

However, as we know, they began CPR immediately, and we can assume as they put him on the stretcher, they had him bagged with a tube down his throat. His brain would have still been receiving oxygen, but it was due to the efforts of the doctors and not under his own body's power. Same for his heart as well.

I had a relative who was in surgery, and was declared clinically dead for 45 minutes. However, they were able to revive him, and he suffered absolutely no brain damage. This was because they were able to continue to give him oxygen and attempting to restart his heart.

However, if they were to remove the oxygen & cease any CPR or usage of the defibrillator, he would have died since his body wasn't able to breath or circulate blood on it's own. If the rumors are true that he was clinically dead, this simply means he was temporarily being kept alive through outside means.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



TheKaiser said:


> If he was "clinically dead" for 20 minutes as rumors suggest. This doesn't mean he will necessarily have brain damage.
> 
> If I'm correct, being declared "clinically dead" doesn't mean you're brain isn't receiving any oxygen, but rather that you are not breathing on your own and your heart isn't beating on its own.
> 
> ...



This. 

Fabrice Muamba was 'dead' for 79 minutes or something like that and doesnt have any brain damage. 

Fingers crossed for the king.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Last night we were introduced into a scary situation on WWE Raw where Jerry "The King" Lawler passed out and had a heart attack.He's lucky he survived this tragic event, as in most bodies would of not been able to last as long.I praise the whole WWE Staff and Michael Cole to even be able to keep at the Announcer's Table, as most people would of lost it seeing a friend or family member possibly passing away.This isn't just about the King but, I've been hearing in various Wrestling Forums that the heart attack of King was a work! I thought to myself are you fucking kidding me what would WWE have to gain to making someone's possibly death.The King is nearly what 63 years old? What I noticed that we are in 2012 but I remember when you saw a situation like this on TV and you took it seriously.You didn't have Twitter, or the dirtsheets around the Internet World to make you wonder..if you saw a man die in the Ring it was ringt.I blame the Media and the Internet for showing and giving away all the secrets about Wrestling from blading to even what goes in Wrestling.Anyone who thought last night heart attack to Jerry Lawler was a stunt should be checked out by a Doctor...but this is Wrestling I'm just going to have to deal with stupidty.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Shit, i've just watched Raw. That was painful viewing. Best wishes to Jerry and his family


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Unbelievable. Heard about this earlier today, just about to watch the full show, probably going to be focussing on Lawler and any warning signs up to the point it happened. I assumed it was an advanced work from his "chest problems" reported last week, but sadly it was a reality.

I wish Lawler and his loved ones the best. He's made me happy many times over the years, maybe not so much recently, but I'd never dream of something like this to happen to such a seemingly nice man.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Best of luck to Lawler in his recovery. The man sure knows how to kick out at two


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Best wishes to The King and his family


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

All the best Jerry.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

From 411mania, a fan in attendance:



> I was in Montreal last night, sitting at ringside, and here are some things that I noticed surrounding Jerry's incident.
> 
> Obviously, Michael Cole seemed really concern the whole time, often shaking his head and talking to the director and people in his headset. Camera guys and Justin Roberts often came to see Michael to get updates on Jerry's condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



TJC93 said:


> You can see him going over on one of the camera angles, not nice.


They didn't mean to show him, though. You have to remember, one of there camera angles don't just show the action in the ring, it also shows the commentary table. So that wasn't really there fault per se. Also, even if you couldn't see him as he was passing out, you could clearly tell if you re-watch the tag team match and listen closely while Titus was mocking Daniel's "yes" thing, you can hear noises through Jerry's mic.. So whether you see him or not, you could tell that he something was happening to him. Obviously when we first watched the match live last night, we couldn't tell lol.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Watching the match when it happened, it's so scary to see how quickly it happened. Lawler was in such regular high spirits and it switched, what a scary sudden attack.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Honestly, I hope I never experience a night like last night ever again. I felt so uncomfortable while Cole wasn't talking. I just could not watch Cody & Rey wrestle without thinking about Lawler. & I could just tell in Booker's eyes during his little speech at Sheamus he was affected. Same thing with AJ when Booker came out, she was probably affected too. & I rarely ever cry, but that picture of Cole hiding his face that I saw on Twitter last night, got me in tears. I almost was in tears when they announced it, but it didn't get to me until I saw that picture.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

i just got up and watched raw. very sad news. i hope hes ok now


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Damn hopefully he has a successful surgery and can gain most of physical ability back.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Really numbing situation to watch, killed the rest of Raw for me. 
You can actually hear his heavy breathing just as it happens, really scary thing to hear and I knew something was up around then.

Hope Jerry makes a full recovery.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

I hope he can make a speedy recovery

Sent from my DROID2 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Dropstorm said:


> Really numbing situation to watch, killed the rest of Raw for me.
> *You can actually hear his heavy breathing just as it happens*, really scary thing to hear and I knew something was up around then.
> 
> Hope Jerry makes a full recovery.


I re-watched the parts where his heavy breathing happened, and it had me shaking so much.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I didn't realise till I watched the show this morning. Shocking news . I hope Jerry pulls through and makes a full recovery.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

When exactly did it happen? i know it was during the PTP vs Kane/Bryan match but at what exact moment?? does anyone know?


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Hope he is ok but .....


Jerry is too old and he doesn't look the 'Fittest' to been in the ring, ok He is jumping all over the place but he is being slammed, jumping of ropes and jumped on and what not and if this is anything, Hopefully he is stay out of the ring after this too old and needs to look after his health.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Heartbreaking, it really is.
I saw the news this morning so I knew it was happened as I watch RAW recorded.
It was horrible seeing The King slowly grab his chest as Cole trys to help him.

Thoughts and prayers are with him, hope he pulls through and gets back to doing what he loves.
I know the guy doesn't have alot of fans on here, but we can all agree he is a genuine nice and kind hearted guy.

Cumon King, pull through this.


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



stadw0n306 said:


> When exactly did it happen? i know it was during the PTP vs Kane/Bryan match but at what exact moment?? does anyone know?


You rather not watch it, if you havent. 

But,


Spoiler:  Disturbing Live RAW



if you want to 

7:03


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



stadw0n306 said:


> When exactly did it happen? i know it was during the PTP vs Kane/Bryan match but at what exact moment?? does anyone know?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgoy4sIpgxo 

You start to hear his heavy breathing at arounf 14:30, soon after you see him slumped in his chair. Really not a nice thing to watch.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



stadw0n306 said:


> When exactly did it happen? i know it was during the PTP vs Kane/Bryan match but at what exact moment?? does anyone know?


about seven minutes into the match. you can hear him heavily breathing then theres a shot where you can see him bending over


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Yeh I just saw the footage and wish I had not. Him leaning back in his chair and the eerily heavy breathing. Now reading he was dead for 20 minutes after a heart attack I have no words for. My thoughts are with Jerry and his family/friends. I sincerely hope he can make a full recovery. Despite not being a fan of him in particular I have enjoyed his really annoying manner of announcing that he does since I started wrestling (10 years roughly). And I respect him as the legend he is. He is, along with JR, the true voice of Raw to me.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

So the crowd didn't know, or Cena? Damn, I thought Cena was shaken up the entire time, and I thought that was the reason why Kidd got no reaction. Hopefully Lawler get's through surgery, and when he comes back he better get like 30 minutes to himself. Entrance, mic time, JR return, him praising Cole and the EMTs, etc. Would be great to see.

People forget how good of a commentator Lawler was as a heel. Only Heenan and JR were better for me.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Hope he's able to recover and return. Was a scary feel with no commentary and not knowing what was happening for awhile.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Logic said:


> Hope he's able to recover and return. Was a scary feel with no commentary and not knowing what was happening for awhile.


*I'd have thought it would be a long time before Lawler returns to the WWE on a regular basis. It's best if he takes his time, focussing on his recovery rather than rush back to work.*


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Tnmore said:


> You rather not watch it, if you havent.
> 
> But,
> 
> ...


Christ, I didn't notice this to start with. 

Horrible, scary stuff.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



just1988 said:


> *I'd have thought it would be a long time before Lawler returns to the WWE on a regular basis. It's best if he takes his time, focussing on his recovery rather than rush back to work.*


(Y)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Tnmore said:


> You rather not watch it, if you havent.
> 
> But,
> 
> ...


Yikes... scary stuff.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

hope he is able to recover


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Glad he is ok but he certainly needs to retire now, rest and be with his family. He is on the road way too much and wrestling certainly doesn't help either.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

very scary for it to happen on live tv

he needs to start slowing down


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I'm glad it happened off camera, and it didnt happen in the middle of a promo with say, punk. That would of been terrible.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

wouldn't say he's in the clear yet. last family update said he still hasn't spoken. is this typical in situations like this?


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I watched RAW a few hours ago and It felt very surreal watching it, knowing what was happening, and seeing the terror in Micheal Coles eyes.
I may have wanted him to take a break from the commentary booth, but not this way, I wish nothing but a 100% recovery for him. I'm keeping his friends and family in my thoughts. =/


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



black_napalm said:


> wouldn't say he's in the clear yet. last family update said he still hasn't spoken. is this typical in situations like this?


If he was dead for 20 minutes and then was revised, he probably won't speak at all for the rest of his life due to brain damage.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Buckley said:


> If he was dead for 20 minutes and then was revised, he probably won't speak at all for the rest of his life due to brain damage.


ya, this is certainly in the back of my mind. just hoping there's a better ending than that :/


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Buckley said:


> If he was dead for 20 minutes and then was revised, he probably won't speak at all for the rest of his life due to brain damage.


Not necessarily true, Fabrice Muamba was dead for over an hour and he's able to talk, etc. According to Wikipedia doctors stated that "normal life is within the spectrum of possibility" for him.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabrice_Muamba#Cardiac_arrest_on_the_pitch


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

If you watch the match with great sound you can hear Lawler breathing before the heart attack


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Buckley said:


> If he was dead for 20 minutes and then was revised, he probably won't speak at all for the rest of his life due to brain damage.


fuck..


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Buckley said:


> If he was dead for 20 minutes and then was revised, he probably won't speak at all for the rest of his life due to brain damage.







Bolton football (soccer) player about 6 months ago technically died for about 70 minutes and he's now okay. Only thing is isn't able to play anymore.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I heard a loud snore and Cole's broken up commentary the first time around but I didn't think too much about it but once the crowd started turning their attention away from the match and towards the commentary table, something was wrong but I didn't think it was to this extremities. Then I checked my Twitter and wrestling news sites and....yeah.

Lawler is done wrestling, if that hasn't become obvious by now, and I assume you may as well not have in on the booth anymore either and let him live his life healthy with his wife.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

My thoughts are with him and his family. Hope he recovers.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Felt weird watching the Cody/Rey match. Just a strange atmosphere.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Wow. I haven't watch RAW yet and didn't know about this until now.

I wish the best for Lawler and hope that he recovers well from this.

I'm one who got tired of his commentary years ago and didn't care for him being in a wrestling match anymore, but I wouldn't wish this on him or anyone.

One thing is for sure, he is done wrestling. I would expect him to take a very long time off from WWE. How many matches has he been in this year? Several right? He used to do like one a year or one every other year but this year he has been in several. I'm not assuming overworking himself is what caused it, but perhaps this is a wake up call to him. Again, all the best to Lawler and his family.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Yes i heard that, just before Titus O'neil did the dog bark. I new something was up when Cole didn't say about the bark.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I wonder if JR will be drafted in to replace Lawler while he recuperates etc


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Cole wasn't the only person who did a good job, by the way. We should also give props to Titus, Darren, Kane, and Daniel. All 4 of those guys acted as if there wasn't anything going on outside the ring. And they ALL knew that something was up with Jerry but they still tried there best to put on a show despite what was going on during there match.

& I'm pretty sure Kane didn't _just_ raise Daniel's hand because of there little anger management storyline. Probably to break out of kayfabe for one little moment considering most of the crowd was probably really sad over what just happened with Lawler.

And of course the other people who had matches after this incident.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*






What warm my heart that the great crowd of Montreal chanted "_Jerry_" on his way out. Cole is a strong man, I honestly think I wouldn't had still called the match. I would've been right by my friend side the whole time.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I had bad BAD feelings when that happened, I was hoping it wasn't fatal. Get better Lawler!

Just have JR and Cole again, turn Cole face, and just call the action.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Everybody at WWE acted like professionnals the whole time. As I was watching Raw live from the Bell Centre, I was not distracted or disturbed by the news of Jerry's heart attack. Every match was flowing normaly as everything was fine. They didn't alert the thousands of fans and families in attendance who were there to have a great time. My 15-year-old little sister was attending her first Raw ever and I was happy to see her smile and have fun thoughout the show. I'm sure lots of families were glad the WWE kept the show rolling WHILE taking care of Lawler backstage. 

The only word we got addressed live was done at 10:55 PM by Roberts just before the final segment, telling us the post-Raw matches were scrapped because of Jerry's accident. That was a nice way to let us know that Jerry's condition was pretty serious, while not exactly knowing what it was. Fans kept chanting his name during commercial breaks following his heart attack.

As they say, the show must go on. I'm pretty sure that's what Jerry Lawler would've wanted too. WWE handled this like pros for the live crowd and accordingly for TV viewers. Props to everybody.

With that being said.... Get well soon, King.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I realised something was weird during the PTP tag match, something seemed off. Then I saw that Lawler's face was extremely red and someone was approaching him, and something happened.
And yes, the rest of the show was weird. I guess that this is what the live crowd gets, no commentary whatsoever.
The atmosphere was off, no doubt.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I hope none of you jackasses even dared to mention "I hope he... so that we can get better commentary". 

I hope he gets well and recovers.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



411mania.com said:


> PWInsider reports that Jerry Lawler is currently sedated and on a ventilator following his procedure to aid in his breathing. Doctors plan to take Lawler off the device as soon as possible.
> 
> Brian Lawler (Brian Christopher) and his girlfriend are now with Lawler in Montreal.
> Read more at http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...-at-Commentary-on-Raw.htm#sqoC9ev1xmrKVVh2.99


Pull through, King.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> F4WOnline.com published a report clarifying rumors of WWE’s handling of Monday’s Raw show after broadcaster and wrestler Jerry Lawler suffered a heart attack while commentating.
> 
> According to a WWE employee backstage at the event, it was a very chaotic scene but he did not see any pray groups. Contrary to speculation, there was never any talk of halting the show.
> 
> ...


Newz.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



Starbuck said:


> Fuck me look at this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haunting. Very sad to see.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Another picture of Cole from Arda Ocal's twitter. Moving stuff.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I feel like the WWE is definitely very fortunate Jerry Lawler didn't actually die outside of the obvious reasons, but I feel like had he died that would have been the beginning of the end of the WWE. First, he wrestled in a match. Granted he probably agreed to it, but he is 62 years old. At some point someone has to be responsible to just say "no", and if it isn't Lawler it should have been a higher up. That's irresponsible on the WWE's part, and a death live on television isn't what they need especially with the Owen Hart death, and Benoit death staining the WWE in such negatives ways. The Benoit death is still fresh, and this wouldn't have been any good. Who the fuck is going to want to sponsor a company that is supposed to be PG, and they can't seem to figure out how not to keep a man of Lawler's age out of a wrestling ring?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Undashing Rom said:


> I realised something was weird during the PTP tag match, something seemed off. Then I saw that Lawler's face was extremely red and someone was approaching him, and something happened.
> And yes, the rest of the show was weird. *I guess that this is what the live crowd gets, no commentary whatsoever.*
> The atmosphere was off, no doubt.


Nope. No commentary when attending live shows, which is okay because you're really into the show. On TV however, it doesn't fit at all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

That close up says it all.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Fuck I still feel like one of my soldiers just got shot badly. Fuck.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Starbuck said:


> Newz.


Lol, I can't help but laugh at that shit regarding McMahon.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



truk83 said:


> I feel like the WWE is definitely very fortunate Jerry Lawler didn't actually die outside of the obvious reasons, but I feel like had he died that would have been the beginning of the end of the WWE. First, he wrestled in a match. Granted he probably agreed to it, but he is 62 years old. At some point someone has to be responsible to just say "no", and if it isn't Lawler it should have been a higher up. That's irresponsible on the WWE's part, and a death live on television isn't what they need especially with the Owen Hart death, and Benoit death staining the WWE in such negatives ways. The Benoit death is still fresh, and this wouldn't have been any good. Who the fuck is going to want to sponsor a company that is supposed to be PG, and they can't seem to figure out how not to keep a man of Lawler's age out of a wrestling ring?


he is wrestling on the indy scene all the time!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Choke2Death said:


> Lol, I can't help but laugh at that shit regarding McMahon.


First report says he was there with King the entire time. Saint. Second report says he checked in once and then let HHH handle it all. Devil lol.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Starbuck said:


> First report says he was there with King the entire time. Saint. Second report says he checked in once and then let HHH handle it all. Devil lol.


Man, I for real imagined Vince piping lines to Michael Cole "Go on camera and milk that sympathy, milk it!" I know, it's evil, but it's Vince.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Vince is, at the end of it all, the HNIC of the WWE so he HAD to keep the show somewhat stable while this was all going on. Can't blame him really.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



The Winning One™ said:


> Vince is, at the end of it all, the HNIC of the WWE so he HAD to keep the show somewhat stable while this was all going on. Can't blame him really.


First report says he went to King and let HHH run shit. Saint. Second report says he didn't go to King and still let HHH run shit. Devil lol.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*






not sure if this has been posted


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*










good to see he's responsive


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

The director handled this correctly during the tag team match, only when Cole stated he had collapsed on the spot and needed CPR in the back i realized what happened. I just watch the tag team fight again and you can hear Jerry not being his enthusiastic self. You can even hear Jerry having the seizures, that is frightening to hear someone having a heart attack, than the camera angle is changed when Titus is holding Bryan in a headlock so you can see Jerry slumped over. Than you see Cole checking up on him with another employee. Btw, Cole did good during this, kept doing his job, even though listening again now you can hear the concern in his voice after he discovered what happening to Lawler.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Damn brain damage? That's sad. Hope that's not the case.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Scary, really scary. I really hope he recovers well, this is such a shocking time/place for this to happen on top of it. Such a horrible situation. 

So much respect for Cole for the way he handled himself. Must have been going through hell.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



#Mark said:


> Damn brain damage? That's sad. Hope that's not the case.


I think this could be the end of his career, when you have brain damage (if he really has allot), than his speech will slur, i have witnessed itself with a friend of the family who had the same happen to him, but his speech never was the same. He now talks like Walter Jr. from Breaking Bad.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

*ohh this is bad so bad, my prayers for Jerry and his family. *


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



black_napalm said:


> good to see he's responsive


I thought they were already divorced?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> - Ric Flair was on CNN Headline News' program Evening Express this evening talking about Jerry Lawler's heart attack. Flair reportedly stuck up for Lawler wrestling at the age of sixty-two as well as WWE physically involving him in storylines and said Lalwer is more qualified to compete than many other members of the roster due to his experience. Flair noted that "great medical advances" have been made to protect in-ring talent, and pointed out that the company had medical care at ringside and backstage that likely probably saved Lawler's life.
> 
> Flair finished the interview by saying: "Nobody made Jerry get in the ring. He got in the ring because he's a great pro."
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Well if Jerry was actually dead for 20 minutes like the reports say, I would be surprised if he doesn't have brain damage. No oxygen going to the brain for 20 minutes is really bad.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



lancaster223 said:


> I thought they were already divorced?


Just because they're divorced doesn't mean they still don't stay in touch.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I think we are going to see Ric Flair die in the ring as I don't think he will ever retire . Once you get to Lawler and Flair's age they should stop for their own safety no matter how healthy they are,


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I rarely watch Raw live due to the timezone differences so I couldn't believe what I was reading when I went on WWE.com for the results earlier today. At first glance I actually thought this was a storyline, but then I saw the dirtsheets treating it seriously and watched for myself. Horrible stuff.

Truly hope he pulls through and at least gets to live the rest of his life comfortably. These latest reports of possible brain damage are saddening to hear for such a legend.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



R.K.O Peep said:


> I think we are going to see Ric Flair die in the ring as I don't think he will ever retire . Once you get to Lawler and Flair's age they should stop for their own safety no matter how healthy they are,


But we all know that some wrestlers just can't step out of the ring, be it to stay in the spotlight, some inane desire to think they're still the big guys of wrestling, and some because they love it and can't stop.

I'm pretty sure I read a while ago that Lawler loves the wrestling business, but can't stand the commentating, and whenever he wrestled in the WWE he's always looked surprisingly agile for his age. I don't think anyone could have seen what happened happening, even if he is 62. Personally, I think a knock he took to his head when he backdropped Ziggler could have induced his heart attack.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Pronk25 said:


> Well if Jerry was actually dead for 20 minutes like the reports say, I would be surprised if he doesn't have brain damage. No oxygen going to the brain for 20 minutes is really bad.


if they were giving him oxygen then there shouldn't be any brain damage.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> A man identified as a "close friend" of Jerry Lawler says that he complained of chest pains last week. The man, Joe Cooper, reportedly says that Lawler dismissed the pain as indigestion.
> 
> Lawler's family is planning a gathering on Thursday to pray for Lawler at Raleigh Springs Mall in Memphis at 7 PM.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Keep our fingers crossed for no brain damage. Everytime Cole gave an update last night, it was more positive so hopefully all the positive vibes lead to Jerry recovering much faster with no brain damage.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Damn hope there's no serious brain damage, he was a healthy man, not drinking, smoking etc, scary and hope that he gets out of it 100%, I want to believe that he will come back soon. Praying for him.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

brain damage report will come out in the morning. until then, there's probably not much more new news


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

If you notice earlier in the night, when they went to him at the announce table he coughed and hit his chest, and then shook his head. It was a head shake like, oh no, not this shit again" type of thing, so maybe that "friend" is being truthful who said he's been complaining of chest pains.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



The Winning One™ said:


> > - Ric Flair was on CNN Headline News' program Evening Express this evening talking about Jerry Lawler's heart attack. Flair reportedly stuck up for Lawler wrestling at the age of sixty-two as well as WWE physically involving him in storylines and said Lalwer is more qualified to compete than many other members of the roster due to his experience. Flair noted that "great medical advances" have been made to protect in-ring talent, and pointed out that the company had medical care at ringside and backstage that likely probably saved Lawler's life.
> >
> > Flair finished the interview by saying: "Nobody made Jerry get in the ring. He got in the ring because he's a great pro."
> >
> > ...


To add to this here's the video of Flair's phone interview with HLN - http://www.hlntv.com/video/2012/09/11/jerry-lawler-wrestling-heart-attack-ric-flair


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I'm terribly scared. I hope this ends well.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I wonder if Ric Flair feels he is more qualified to get married than I am b/c of all his experience.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



moonmop said:


> If you notice earlier in the night, when they went to him at the announce table he coughed and hit his chest, and then shook his head. It was a head shake like, oh no, not this shit again" type of thing, so maybe that "friend" is being truthful who said he's been complaining of chest pains.


Are you talking about this at 23:50? Because it seemed like the cough was just him saying under his breath "ambulance chaser" in reference to David Otunga. I don't think he was legitimately coughing.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Prayers for Jerry. Fight. Kick-out. Pile-driver. Pick up the pin with a clean win, King! :avit:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

If he went that long without oxygen to the brain, I think brain damage is very likely. He is lucky to be alive quite honestly as all accounts of the situation sound pretty grim. 

Wishing Jerry all the best.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

They could of had a manual ventilator to get oxygen into his lungs so despite him being clinically dead for 20 minutes he would of still been getting oxygen. So all hope is not lost yet.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*WHEN King returns...*

I'm sure everyone here is hoping for the best with Jerry Lawler, and with that in mind....

WHEN he returns,do you think he'll ever be able to call an entire show again, might he return to call 1 last match(sorta like how stars have retirement matches, he'll go in there and call 1 last match), or might he appear on Raw, just to be standing there as a sign of accomplishment, to show everyone that he's alive and well, and is on his road to recovery.

I forget what it was(I think it was baseball or football?), where someone has some sort of career ending injury, and they came back in a short ceremony, and sorta returned to the place they were, right before the injury, just to show the crowd, that they made it, and they're alive and well.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Man, the medical scenarios you guys are mentioning about brain damage sound scary as hell. I truly hope for the best in Lawler's recovery.

JR has posted on his blog about King:



> What an amazing and unreal 24 hours it has been with the major heart attack suffered by my long time partner and friend Jerry Lawler live during Monday Night Raw. It feels like a bad dream but unfortunately it isn't.
> 
> I was watching Monday Night Raw as usual when fans at the arena began Tweeting that something was wrong with the King at the announce table. The more that I read these shocking Tweets the more helpless that I felt because I wasn't there in Montreal to help my dear friend.
> 
> ...


Link - http://www.jrsbarbq.com/blog/jrs-thoughts-jerry-lawler-and-montreal-raw


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WHEN King returns...*

More like IF he returns..


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: WHEN King returns...*

The guy was dead for at least five minutes from the reports I've heard. There's fear of some brain damage, the severity not known ... but during the time he was dead his brain wasn't getting oxygen. I wouldn't mind hearing King call one more match with JR but other than that, I think it's time for him to relinquish the throne behind the commentary table.

Get well soon, King.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Are you talking about this at 23:50? Because it seemed like the cough was just him saying under his breath "ambulance chaser" in reference to David Otunga. I don't think he was legitimately coughing.


Actually you're right. Believe it or not I never did hear the "ambulance chaser" part until you just pointed it out to me, so forget what I said.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

As I posted earlier, being clinically dead doesn't guarantee brain damage. They performed CPR immediately and more than likely were pumping oxygen into his lungs, which would prevent any brain damage, even in the event of clinical death.

As I also posted earlier, I had a relative who was clinically dead for 45 minutes on the operating table and once revived, suffered no brain damage because they kept a supply of oxygen into his lungs.

Being where he was and received attention immediately, he probably suffered no (or very little) brain damage.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Ric Flair should just the fuck up.:no::no:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

If any one of the EMS people who cared for Jerry did their job then he would've been without oxygen for maybe a few minutes right when it happened and then never again.

Assuming they did, he should have minimal or no brain damage.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

JRs blog post was a wonderful read. Great insight and heartfelt message/


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I hope recovers and lives a long, happy life as a senior citizen far away from an announce table.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> Lawler's family members are with him, including son and former WWE performer Brian Christopher Lawler, who released a statement Tuesday evening concerning his father's condition. Though stable, the concern now is whether he suffered brain damage following the heart attack.
> 
> His message reads: “Ok, here’s the latest real update. Lauren and I are here at the hospital in Montreal. He does not look good at all. He is responsive to questions that he is asked which is very good. His sedation and breathing support are being lowered slowly right now. He was shocked a total of 7 times at the arena and underwent a balloon stint to open up a clogged artery when he arrived at hospital. Everyone out there needs to say a special prayer for his brain at this point, please. Tests on his brain will not be available until the morning. One of us two will keep all you guys informed as we know more.”
> 
> Stacy Carter, Lawler's former wife, remains optimistic on "The King." She tweeted late Tuesday night, "Gonna try to get some sleep. Been a long 24 plus hours. I just know there will be some good news about @jerrylawler 's condition tomorrow!!!"


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...dition_Tuesday_Night.html#YAhJSlpx1QeYzQgL.99


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

How old is Lawler's current girlfriend right now? She's four decades younger than him isn't that right? Good lord. I knew he was into younger woman but holy smokes!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Holy shit, sounds worse than the last update from Cole last night.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

His son Brian Christopher just released this. Doesn't sound like Jerry will be the same.



> WWE Hall of Famer Jerry “The King” Lawler continues to recover in a hospital in Montreal, Canada, after suffering a heart attack during Monday’s Raw broadcast.
> 
> Lawler’s family members are with him, including son and former WWE performer Brian Christopher Lawler, who released a statement Tuesday evening concerning his father’s condition. The concern now is whether he suffered brain damage following the heart attack.
> 
> His message reads: “Ok, here’s the latest real update. Lauren and I are here at the hospital in Montreal. He does not look good at all. He is responsive to questions that he is asked which is very good. His sedation and breathing support are being lowered slowly right now. He was shocked a total of 7 times at the arena and underwent a balloon stint to open up a clogged artery when he arrived at hospital. Everyone out there needs to say a special prayer for his brain at this point, please. Tests on his brain will not be available until the morning. One of us two will keep all you guys informed as we know more.”


#prayforJerry


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

i just know that Lawler wrestle during weekend and he always does that because of his passion and wanted to wrestle, some people saying because of that it effect on his health but still don't know the truth.

why WWE didn't put Lawler wrestle in WWE but let him wrestle outside of WWE? sure Lawler can't draw like other guys or may not put a good match but with his experience could do great for young talent. may not be on PPV but it be for RAW, WWE could have Lawler with young talent and those young guys can learn alot from Lawler like how to work on the crowd...ect. Lawler is one of greatest guy on mic, great worker and could take them under his wing in a fued.

how about have Lawler on a house shows with young talent? Lawler wrestle outside of WWE really suprise me...

take any guys weak on Mic and could put Lawler have fued with them, write an angle that mostly do 90% of mic work...WWE had so many talent and they don't have that resources like back in the day where guys expected came out cut an improvised non-scripted promos.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

He. Is. Not. Going. To. Wrestle. Anymore.

At least that should be one definitive.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Video of Lawler when he passed out on Monday night*

http://entertainment.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474981625977


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

i know The King is done but why WWE didn't do that? have Lawler work with young talent wrestler....


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



apokalypse said:


> i know The King is done but why WWE didn't do that? have Lawler work with young talent wrestler....


That's not WWE's fault, he wrestles on the indy scene all the time apparently.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Still can't believe this happened. Hope he doesn't have brain damage or any of that stuff.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

It would be tragic if he was brain damaged.

Jerry was so full of life aswell.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Some notes from Honky Tonk Man:

Brian Lawler had border problems but was finally cleared. Brian had problems a week or so ago in Winnipeg. His younger brother did not go to Montreal. The border can be a pain in the ass. Hell all he wanted to do was be at his dad's bedside. Come on Canada, he just wants to be with his dad. He is not going to destroy your country.

JR writes what HTM says about Jerry. We do our indy shows not knowing what might happen. We know the risk. If I was in Jerry's spot with WWE, would I take indy shows if WWE says I can, yes I would. I love what I do. Jerry has a huge contract with WWE and charges indy promoters big dough. They book him and he takes the booking because he loves what he does. I think WWE will now take a long look at booking guys on their shows without having a complete physical exam. Why was Jerry booked to wrestle in WWE? Because he was not on a wrestler contract. He was on an office contract with all the benefits. He did not have to be tested as a wrestler.

My sister talked to Jerry's brother tonight. He is getting an expedited passport to fky to Montreal as we speak. He said things are looking better but still not great.

Jerry and I have not seen eye to eye on the pro side of the business sometimes, but we buried the hacthet a few yrs. ago. I am what I am and he is what he is. He is my first cousin with our mothers who are sisters who are both passed on now. Jerry and I had a 100 matches against each other. We had a respect not as family but as professionals. He was a master at talking and in ring work. I myself copied his work. I can only hope he can be the King again.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Why is everyone saying he might be brain damaged? I've not read any updates or through much of this thread since my last visit but - is it an official worry from a report?

Because if he didn't have oxygen for 20 minutes, he'd be a full blown vegetable - that's a no recovery limit. It would seem clear to me that despite his heart not beating on it's own that with chest compressions and a ventilator - he'd be getting the oxygen he needed to his brain?

Just decided to google it and it seems he was without oxygen for several minutes (not the entire 20) which certainly provides some risk of brain damage - but hopefully it's minimal if there is any. Everyone wonders about another match or if he'll call a match again - if he survives he should take this as a warning - he's made plenty of money and had a great long career - get out and retire in peace!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Ph3n0m said:


> Why is everyone saying he might be brain damaged? I've not read any updates or through much of this thread since my last visit but - is it an official worry from a report?
> 
> Because if he didn't have oxygen for 20 minutes, he'd be a full blown vegetable - that's a no recovery limit. It would seem clear to me that despite his heart not beating on it's own that with chest compressions and a ventilator - he'd be getting the oxygen he needed to his brain?
> 
> Just decided to google it and it seems he was without oxygen for several minutes (not the entire 20) which certainly provides some risk of brain damage - but hopefully it's minimal if there is any. Everyone wonders about another match or if he'll call a match again - if he survives he should take this as a warning - he's made plenty of money and had a great long career - get out and retire in peace!



Andy (hiya by the way, dissapointed you weren't out for Kirsten's Aussie pal's 21st), Meltzer's said Lawler wasn't breathing for 10 minutes, if he was being given CPR his brain wouldn't be starved, but there was still about a minute that it took from him falling to him getting backstage where damage could have easily occurred.

Lawler will never retire sadly (Well sadly for his health, I mean his commentary isn't that great nowadays but HOLY SHIT 80s Lawler is a contender for the greatest wrestler ever), he pretty much lives this buisness every day.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I hope he is alright. I hope any damage done isn't too extensive.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

yeah, so he's the most hated thing in the IWC recently and this ends up happening...I wish him the very best luck and i don't hope to see him in WWE again, at his age he should never be taking bumps, wrestling, or even talking for so long. And i'm sorry but i have to say this, why is it that all the tragic and non-scripted events are somehow related to Harts and Canada? First the whole Montreal Screwjob where Bret Hart got screwed, than Owen Hart R.I.P with his tragic death, and now Jerry Lawyer's heart attack in Candada during Bret Hart's return. Damn.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Bolton Footballer Fabrice Muamba was "clinically dead" for like 40 minutes i think and miraculously hasn't suffered any major brain damage. Much like him, King couldnt have been in a much better place for it to happen with the medical staff on standby at the arena.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Shawn Morrison said:


> yeah, so he's the most hated thing in the IWC recently and this ends up happening...I wish him the very best luck and i don't hope to see him in WWE again, at his age he should never be taking bumps, wrestling, or even talking for so long. And i'm sorry but i have to say this, why is it that all the tragic and non-scripted events are somehow related to Harts and Canada? First the whole Montreal Screwjob where Bret Hart got screwed, than Owen Hart R.I.P with his tragic death, and now Jerry Lawyer's heart attack in Candada during Bret Hart's return. Damn.


Don't forget the Benoit tragedy. He was Canadian and brought up in the Hart Dungeon and his death forced Vince to cancel his scripted death.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Reminds me so much of the Muamba incident. Thank God he was in the perfect place.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

WrestlingNewsSource ‏@WNSource

Once again, Jerry Lawler, Suffered NO Brain Damage. The Best News All Week. #prayforlawler


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Great news if true.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Shawn Morrison said:


> yeah, so he's the most hated thing in the IWC recently and this ends up happening...I wish him the very best luck and i don't hope to see him in WWE again, at his age he should never be taking bumps, wrestling, or even talking for so long. And i'm sorry but i have to say this, why is it that all the tragic and non-scripted events are somehow related to Harts and Canada? First the whole Montreal Screwjob where Bret Hart got screwed, than Owen Hart R.I.P with his tragic death, and now Jerry Lawyer's heart attack in Candada during Bret Hart's return. Damn.


Chris Benoit was also Canadian. Just pointing that out.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Dunno if this is in the thread before. I found it searching:






100-150 matches a year! Wow... I know he wrestled on the independent circuit but that is a lot!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Memphis TV channel 3 reports @JerryLawler has NO brain damage from his Monday night heart attack. Thank God for WWE doctors & EMTS.


good for Lawler


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

So this is it for Jerry Lawler in WWE ? I don't think he will come back and do that all again of course he can come and give his retirement speech for the last time .

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Oh I hope that is 100% accurate that it was absolutely NO brain damage. Seems he should be able to make a full recovery if that's the case, no? I mean in life, not to wrestle of course, a full recovery for a good, comfortable life.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Daniel.Bryan said:


> So this is it for Jerry Lawler in WWE ? I don't think he will come back and do that all again of course he can come and give his retirement speech for the last time .
> 
> What do you guys think ?


I'm pretty sure he won't be stepping in the ring to wrestle again but I doubt he will retire from commentary completely.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

That's great news if true, hope he gets out of it without any physical limitations for the rest of his life. 



> Pro wrestling legend Ric Flair made a guest appearance via telephone on HLN Evening Express to comment on Jerry Lawler suffering a heart attack during Monday's WWE Raw. Flair was asked about being concerned about wrestling at his age. "That's our Achilles heel," Flair said. If you worry about getting hurt, you shouldn't be in the ring."
> 
> Flair was asked what he thought about Lawler wrestling at age 62. "I think he did the right thing if that's what he wanted to do," Flair said. "To my knowledge, Jerry is in good health. Age is a number."
> 
> Flair also noted that Lawler doesn't wrestle for the money and said he does so because he loves the business. Flair praised Lawler as being better in the ring than many of the wrestlers who are under age 30. Based on Flair's comments, it doesn't appear that Lawler's heart attack is making him reconsider wrestling at his own age.


Ric was always vocal about this, even said in 2004 that if it was him instead of Owen, the only thing he would want from his family is to go to Vince and to thank him that he gave Flair the opportunity to do what he loves and he doesn't regret for a second. I can get his mentality because he lives this industry for 40 years, he doesn't know something else or a different lifestyle, same thing with Jerry, he doesn't need to work one more day in his life but still does it for fun. Maybe it's hard for the person from "outside" to understand when he hears that a 60 year old is wrestling but Lawler and Flair can still do it at a high level for their age. I personally don't see King wrestling again, although it's a possibility if he fully recovers, but I half agree with Ric that it's NOT an indicator for a guy like him because it could have happened to anyone anywhere and we still don't know what caused this, Jerry from every source was a healthy man, never drinking, smoking etc(Complete opposite from Flair in that aspect BTW).


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

Best news I have heard all week. As everyone has stated he had this in the best possible situation.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> @stacycarterkat: The rumors are true. I just got confirmation that @jerrylawler test results are in & he has NO brain damage. This is wonderful news!!!!!


confirmation from The Kat


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

That is spectacular news! Now I pray for a speedy recovery with no other issues hopefully.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm so glad he suffered no brain damage. (Y)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Awesome. And nice to see her keep in touch with her ex-husband.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Good news. Hope he can make the closest to a full recovery he can get.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

i hope all the fans that thing hes a hack, show respect get well jerry.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Awesome News!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



legendmaker2 said:


> i hope all the fans that thing hes a hack, show respect get well jerry.


I don't think any true fan thinks he's a hack, maybe only dumb people who have no idea about wrestling.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Good to hear he's recovering.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Good for Lawler. 

I hope he stays away from commentary now though.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

*Great to see that it's confirmed, strange to see her tweeting it though seeing as they broke up on bad terms. I guess this kind of situation brings people together.*


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Jerry is so lucky that he didn't get no brain damage and was at the right place and right time.. 

I knew a friend who didn't get oxygen to his brain after 1 hour from collapsing and he basically became brain dead. However rest of his autonomic system was working (breathing and pulse) except for any sensations, pain, reactive to light, etc. 

Hopefully he retires from ring action so nothing like this happens. So glad Jerry is alright.


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

Best news about this tragedy all week. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

God Bless Jerry and heres to a healthy recovery.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Jerry is a true fighter.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Thank goodness. I have no other words than those.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Glad that he has no brain damage. Can't wait to see the pop or at least loud applause when he returns.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Not to think of what's next far too soon, as Jerry still has a long way to go. But I'd think we'll see Cole/Matthews on RAW and Cole/Booker T. on Smackdown. Then maybe we'll get a JR/Lawler Commentating as a "Legends" Booth, on special occasion.

But again, one step at a time. This is great news for Jerry as he has no brain damage.

Monday morning my father went in for open heart surgery to replace one of the valves to his heart. So it was very surreal to see/hear what happened to Jerry Lawler that same evening.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Glad ot hear The King will be alright


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

thank god he's okay. I feared the worst every time I logged onto these forums


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Glad there's no brain damange. King should retire on RAW with a great Flair-like send-off from the locker room.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

After hearing the latest update here's hoping Jerry makes a full recovery, the legend that he is. Also top marks to Michael Cole who handled it all with consummate professionalism. It can't have been easy for him to watch that. You could tell his voice was shaky and he was emotional yet held it together as he sat out the rest of the show alone wondering what was happening giving us the occasional update. 

At least my 200th post (a small milestone, granted) goes to show support for Jerry and Cole after a tough situation as opposed to arguing about less important things. Hopefully see you soon King!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Great stuff to hear. Hopefully more good news comes out from there, despite Jerry still being at risk.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Good.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Man, what a lucky bastard.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



JY57 said:


> good for Lawler


Yes!!


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

thank god he will be okay
on a side note some people need to be send to the moon i read a comment yesterday on youtube where some dude said that king sold that heart attack like a boss how in earth can you say something like that about a man who has done so much for this sport


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

thank god it looks like Jerry is gonna pull through


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Another update:



> Lawler's son Kevin told TMZ that his father was now awake and responsive.
> 
> "Jerry is hooked up to tubes and is still not able to speak … but he's writing stuff on a notepad to talk to people," Kevin told TMZ. ""Not just brief notes, but detailed stories which show he knows where he is and what is going on."
> 
> Source: WrestlingInc.com


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Awesome news. Hopefully he can live a normal and healthy life after this.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Sounds real good for a comfortable life for Lawler. He is lucky, lucky, lucky. Holy hell is he lucky.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Did anybody notice that CM Punk said no heart feelings to The King and he eventually had a heart attack? I thought that was weird. I'm glad the King made it alive though, he truly is a champion.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

That would be _hard_ feelings.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



SideTableDrawer said:


> That would be _hard_ feelings.


It is? I could of sworn I heard him say no heart feelings.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

It was "hard"
Punk is a lot of things but a magician capable of inflicting health scares on people at the mention of a word isn't one of them. If he was I doubt he would want to inflict a heart attack of Lawler anyway.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



You_heard? said:


> It is? I could of sworn I heard him say no heart feelings.


That makes no sense? lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



TakerBourneAgain said:


> It was "hard"
> Punk is a lot of things but a magician capable of inflicting health scares on people at the mention of a word isn't one of them. If he was I doubt he would want to inflict a heart attack of Lawler anyway.


Ok. And I never say Punk was a "magician" I just thought it was a weird coincidence calm down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

*I don't think there's any need for him to fully retire. He can still do commentary. He doesn't need to ever wrestle again though.
*


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think there's any need for him to fully retire. He can still do commentary. He doesn't need to ever wrestle again though.
> *


I think constant travelling can increase the risk of having another heart attack so he will probably have to retire completely.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

So glad he's not brain dead.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Been away all week so just caught up with RAW tonight. Tragic stuff but good to see he is recovering.

The fan photo that is circulating around the web of Cole at the announcers desk with his hand on his hand is so sad.


----------



## JJackson (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Im glad to hear Lawler is doing better.I really hope the guy makes a full recovery.I was fearing the worst when i heard about it,
then i watched raw and saw it. Major respect goes out to Cole for being able to hold it together.You could tell he was about to lose it 
the first time he talked about the situation.You know he and King have to be the best of friends.To see your close friend dying beside 
you has to be just a horrible helpless feeling.I wanted to give poor Cole a bro hug i felt so bad for him.
That pic of him putting his head in his hands was really sad.

Anyway here's to Jerry and him making a full recovery.Hopefully he'll be able to live a long,full life after this and im guessing enjoying 
a peaceful retirement.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Ok. And I never say Punk was a "magician" I just thought it was a weird coincidence calm down.


The expression itself is "hard feelings". That user was just mocking you. No hard feelings.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I'm really glad he seems to be getting better. I might not be a fan of a lot of his recent work, but to me he's as much a part of the attitude (the best) era as most wrestlers and he gets nothing but respect for his work in Memphis and with Kaufman (the greatest work in wrestling history).

I'd already heard about it before I watched the show and it was tough to watch. Especially when you can hear Jerry struggling to breathe, just before he collapsed.

While it's difficult to imagine he'll ever be completely the same after something like this, I really hope he continues to get better and I look forward to the epic pop when he returns (whether to work, or as just an appearance).

Sadly I can't see him coming back to the WWE full time though. Which is sad, not just because he can be a great commentator (when used correctly), but also it's by far the best place for him. The guy clearly loves wrestling too much to quit completely so he'll probably keep doing Indy shows... And let's face it, it he'd had this heart attack at an Indy show, he probably wouldn't have made it.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Scorpion_Deathlock said:


> Been away all week so just caught up with RAW tonight. Tragic stuff but good to see he is recovering.
> 
> The fan photo that is circulating around the web of Cole at the announcers desk with his hand on his hand is so sad.


Cole was even cheered on Smackdown yesterday when he appeared.

That Raw proved exactly how professional Cole can(and should) be on WWETV. When JR made the announcement about Owen, he at least had King with him at ringside, Cole had to do all this by himself.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



dave said:


> The heart attack took place at about 9:58 p.m. Eastern time, as Lawler and Michael Cole were calling a match with The Prime Time Players, Titus O’Neil & Darren Young, facing Daniel Bryan & Kane. Things seemed strange on television, as the fans stopped paying attention to the match and you could see everyone looking to the side of the ring, in the direction of the announcers. The reaction was similar to what would happen if a fight broke out in the stands. Cole continued to announce the match, but he appeared distracted. There was a noticeable “Jerry,” chant, but the only thing evident is that you never heard Lawler’s voice on commentary. Nothing was told at first to the viewer at home, with the order from backstage to not shoot anything in the direction, and to get Lawler backstage as quickly as possible.
> 
> Lawler was breathing heavy moments before, and then collapsed, holding his chest and/or his arm. One person in the Bell Centre said that he grabbed his chest and started shaking and convulsing, and then fell to the ground. He is believed to have vomited on the floor while going into cardiac arrest. A number of paramedics rushed to the scene within seconds and took him backstage.
> 
> ...


dunno if this has been posted. MINUTE BY MINUTE.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Holy crap. I'm scared.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Scared of what...?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

TheRainKing said:


> I think constant travelling can increase the risk of having another heart attack so he will probably have to retire completely.


Keep in mind these are commentators, not wrestlers. He doesn't need to commentate house shows or anything. Working 5 days a month isn't going to put him at risk for anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



chargebeam said:


> Holy crap. I'm scared.


the latest news is that he can write out responses to people but isn't speaking yet. he knows where he is and what happened and shit though so i'm sure that's good news. nothing seriously scared of at this point from what i can tell.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Sorry to report a setback in Jerry's recovery today it appears Steve Austin attacked him with a bedpan


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

First of all, how great it is that he seems to be better, though he's got a ways to go before he's near 100 percent again. 

Second, I don't think we've seen the last of Jerry Lawler at the commentator's desk, but something like this will certainly make him think long and hard about returning, even to commentary. 

Rest assured, when Jerry Lawler returns to Raw, the reaction will be tremendous, like one we've never seen. Yes, there have been many, many return pops but this man nearly died. This return may also be the most emotional we've ever seen. Won't matter the city either, though it wouldn't surprise me if they plan his return for a big city/PPV.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



TheRainKing said:


> I think constant travelling can increase the risk of having another heart attack so he will probably have to retire completely.


*

I'm not sure traveling would increase the risk of another heart attack. It's probably good for him to actually get out and do stuff. Plus he does what, 5 shows a month, tops? That's not bad at all. *


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I would be really surprised if he ever wrestled again. His tag match on Raw was probably his final match. I don't think Vince will ever take the chance of putting him in a ring again. Commentary though? I think he can do that and probably will.


----------



## The German Suplex (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



chargebeam said:


> The expression itself is "hard feelings". That user was just mocking you. No *heart* feelings.


Fixed.

OT: Get well, King. Don't rush anything, just make sure to recover 100%.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



orph said:


> Sorry to report a setback in Jerry's recovery today it appears Steve Austin attacked him with a bedpan


winning


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Michael Cole on Twitter just now:

#wweuniverse you will never believe this! I just got off the phone with #jerrylawler and he is alert and in great spirits!

#jerrylawler sends his love to you all and thanks you for all the support! He says the strap will be coming down soon!


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Quote:
Originally Posted by orph View Post
Sorry to report a setback in Jerry's recovery today it appears Steve Austin attacked him with a bedpan
winning


I've been told Mick Foley is on his way to visit with a special friend


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



holt_hogan said:


> Michael Cole on Twitter just now:
> 
> #wweuniverse you will never believe this! I just got off the phone with #jerrylawler and he is alert and in great spirits!
> 
> #jerrylawler sends his love to you all and thanks you for all the support! He says the strap will be coming down soon!



That's very good news to hear!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

_The strap will be coming down soon_

Hope that doesn't mean he plans on jumping in the ring again, but it's probably just his way of saying he'll be alright.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

With all the deaths the industry has caused over the years, it's nice to see that for once it has prevented 1.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

i have some very dramatic details from last nights scene.apparently the ringside physican held up jerrys hand 3time and on the 3rd time it stayed up


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> I'm told @JerryLawler will do a live, TV interview tonight on channel 5 in Memphis per his son Kevin. Likely to be online later.


Stay tuned...?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Now that we know he's alive/okay... Am I the only one that finds it really tasteless that WWE are hash tagging the living shit out of this?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Eh, you know that the WWE will publicise this, which is a huge mistake not only because it's tasteless, but because it won't be long before they attract negative attention. I'm surprised it hasn't been spun into "WWE forces 60 year old man to wrestle and gave him a heart attack" yet, Fox tried to. Anyone see their interview where all they used was pictures of Lawler being beaten down as if being in the ring was seriously harming him and he was getting worse?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Jerry doing an interview? That's great to hear. Hopefully he can come back for NOC Sunday if he's 100%.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Rock316AE said:


> Jerry doing an interview? That's great to hear. Hopefully he can come back for NOC Sunday if he's 100%.


The chances of King returning at NOC are about the same as CM Punk becoming a draw.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Rock316AE said:


> Jerry doing an interview? That's great to hear. Hopefully he can come back for NOC Sunday if he's 100%.


False alarm. It turned out to be a phone interview with his girlfriend.



> Jerry Lawler's girlfriend @Lauryn911 did a phone intw with WMC-TV5 in Memphis tonight. Recap from viewer @Gossman1140: "Short phoner. *Lauren said King asked where they were and thought they were still in Aruba* (Lawler appeared at events this past weekend there). Said his chest is sore from CPR." @arda_ocal


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Great news. I hope he decides to just take it easy from this point on. This stuff is nothing to play around with.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Great to hear he has no brain damage.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



scrilla said:


> the latest news is that he can write out responses to people but isn't speaking yet. he knows where he is and what happened and shit though so i'm sure that's good news. nothing seriously scared of at this point from what i can tell.





holt_hogan said:


> Michael Cole on Twitter just now:
> 
> #wweuniverse you will never believe this! I just got off the phone with #jerrylawler and he is alert and in great spirits!
> 
> #jerrylawler sends his love to you all and thanks you for all the support! He says the strap will be coming down soon!


Phew... Alright. I'm confident everything will turn out fine. Go Jerry!


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Keep in mind these are commentators, not wrestlers. He doesn't need to commentate house shows or anything. Working 5 days a month isn't going to put him at risk for anything.


Erm.. before this week he was wrestling 100-150 times PER YEAR. I would imagine he won't choose to keep this up even though he would want to.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Well done the medical staff. Well done Cole. Well done the fans inside the arena.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Yeah, wrestling when you are 60+ years old, it is going to up the chances of bad things happening to you. I just hope he decides he got a second chance at life and walks away from wrestling altogether.
Great job by everyone there to make sure he didn't die though, the entire crew did a great job protecting that entire incident.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Maybe this will open Vince's eyes a little more (although I doubt it), and he'll think about the shit he was putting Jim Ross through as well. Ross, Lawler...no point booking them and allowing these retired wrestlers to perform like they have been. I realize Ross wasn't actually diving off the ropes with fistdrops and such, but he was still active and in the ring, and that's dangerous for any man who has suffered from a stroke, heart attack, or any other critical illness.

Even if Lawler begged Vince, it should have been declined. I was actually watching those legends wrestle Heath Slater over those few weeks, wondering which one was going to drop first.

If Vince wants those wrestling legends to be contributors, he can put them on commentary, as managers or valets, as GM's, special hosts, or even have them drop in to stand around and "interview" guys like Bret did this last week. Of course, I don't like the Raw/Smackdown GM stuff, and I thought Bret Hart really didn't do a damn thing out there...but that's not the point.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

good to hear he's okay, its going to make for a great TV moment when he returns in some capacity, even to address the fans, it will be one of the biggest pops of the year. I do hope he retires from the ring though, surely he can't be cleared to wrestle now after what happened..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

To respond to Evo's question, yes I am. WWE is a corporate media whore than a sports entertainment company, much less a wrestling promotion. I'm happy to hear Lawler is looking to be fine/okay but for WWE to be exploiting this for social media gain is pretty damning.

Kind of like how I didn't like certain superstars hashtagging RAW about the incident.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I am gald that Jerry Lawler still alive.Best Wish for him.
WWE like a family to me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Great that he's all okay. I was at White Hart Lane when Fabrice Muamba collapsed due to heart attack so I know exactly what the fans went through. Absolutely crazy and scary.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Now that we know he's alive/okay... Am I the only one that finds it really tasteless that WWE are hash tagging the living shit out of this?


A little but I think they are trying to get people to show support for him.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Jerry Lawler no-selling that heart attack! I mean, seriously, what sort of man dies for 20 minutes before being revived and 3 days later can't wait to get back in the ring? What a man he really is!

Get well soon Jerry!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Fantastic news that Jerry seems to be on the road to recovery


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

*Good to hear that Jerry is ok now, get well soon man.*


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

_"When you strike at a king, you must kill him"_

Nice try, heart attack. :cool2


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



pagi said:


> The chances of King returning at NOC are about the same as CM Punk becoming a draw.


So, he's coming back at NOC then?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

So glad he's going to be okay.

It sucks that this is being whispered about on the media. I saw the Cole interview but other than that I've seen nothing major on the news. You know damn well that if the worst had happened the media would have jumped all over it and blamed wrestling and steroids again. Fuck the media. Way to go Jerry.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

There's no need to have it all over the news. Lots of people have heart attacks everyday. Don't get me wrong. It was a very shocking situation, since it happened during a live broadcast, but it looks as if he is going to be fine. I see no reason to ham it up and have it all over the news. That seems a bit disrespectful to Lawler, in my opinion. It would seem as if WWE was trying to get attention on their product off of the tragedy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> The King is moving around and eating. In great frame of mind. Getting better by the day. All good news. On road to full recovery.#WWE


-


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



JY57 said:


> -



That's great to hear (Y)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

whats up with New Jack? his recent tweets today are downright disturbing.

Anyways just glad Lawler is doing fine and will make full recovery. He should take a few months off


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

lawler no selling that heartattack


happy that he is alright


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> jrsbbqJim Ross
> Fans ask who can replace the King. Answer: no one. Once in a lifetime talent. But...he will be back @ ringside in time. Sooner than later.


-


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



JY57 said:


> whats up with New Jack? his recent tweets today are downright disturbing.
> 
> Anyways just glad Lawler is doing fine and will make full recovery. He should take a few months off


*New Jack is a fucking douche. It's pretty much common knowledge. *


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> jrsbbq Jim Ross
> Fans ask who can replace the King. Answer: no one. Once in a lifetime talent. But...he will be back @ ringside in time. Sooner than later.


Great to hear that and I agree with JR on King.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I'm surprised that people are surprised at the comments New Jack has made. Anyone who knows New Jack knows what kind of person he is.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> Jerry Lawler Update: Walking Around, Sore & Memory Loss Issues
> By Michael Bluth
> Sep 13, 2012 - 3:05:27 PM
> 
> ...


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e_Memory_Loss_Issues.html#uOjuo1r3gpt0MRMi.99


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

they should make lawler WWE champion imagine the crowd reaction


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> - Memphis television station WREG spoke to Jerry Lawler's son Kevin today, who revealed that his father is sounding like his regular self and doctors told Lawler there is "no reason why" he can't get back in the ring and wrestle at age 62.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Ryback_T-Shirt_More.html#DvpTYCjw4gbsGdys.99


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

So glad that he seems OK but Lawler should never return to the commentary team. This should be the end of his WWE career. At least as it pertains to traveling with the shows. He can pursue his drawing career, or make cameos when they're in or around Memphis but this is something that should not be taken lightly. I think just letting him recover then slapping him back in the meat grinder is a huge, huge mistake. Here's to hoping that Jim Ross is wrong & Lawler doesn't return to announcing anytime soon.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

I don't mind him returning to commentary, even though the traveling seems like it would take its toll...but if he ever wrestles again, I'll be pissed. I hope he's not that ignorant. I hate that the doctors supposedly told him he could.

Here's to hoping that, when he makes a full recovery, he goes home and pops in the footage of Raw, watching the incident and seeing Cole's reaction and lack of commentary...and maybe he'll run into that wall and realize he can't do this anymore.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



> - Memphis television station WREG spoke to Jerry Lawler's son Kevin today, who revealed that his father is sounding like his regular self and doctors told Lawler there is "no reason why" he can't get back in the ring and wrestle at age 62.


The fuck kind of doctor would even suggest that or put that in his head?


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

It was a heart attack, not a double leg amputation. While he'd still have to be careful there's no reason why he couldn't get in the ring a little bit. Exercise is good for the heart


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Amber B said:


> The fuck kind of doctor would even suggest that or put that in his head?


Probably the kind who went to (at least) 4 years of medical school, 3 years of residency,then 3 years of a cardiology fellowship.

If a trained doctor with decades of education says something that sounds crazy to you ... it's probably a sign of how little you know about the field and not a sign that the doctor with decades of advanced training is a crazy man.

I mean, what do trained cardiologists know about heart attacks, right? I mean, I read a wikipedia page and saw a 5 minute video about heart attacks on Discovery Channel once, so ... I'm gonna attack the cardiologist as an idiot.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

He's recovering very quickly. What a warrior.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*

Updates/stories have been added to OP. I am so happy to read that Jerry Lawler is making a stellar recovery! Maybe if he can return in time for the Raw & Smackdown shows in Nashville & Memphis on Oct. 15 and 16, that would be awesome. Those shows should be Jerry Lawler Appreciation Nights. One of the greatest of all time deserves it anyway.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



Clique said:


> Updates/stories have been added to OP. I am so happy to read that Jerry Lawler is making a stellar recovery! Maybe if he can return in time for the Raw & Smackdown shows in Nashville & Memphis on Oct. 15 and 16, that would be awesome. Those shows should be Jerry Lawler Appreciation Nights. One of the greatest of all time deserves it anyway.


have him take the WWE title from Punk


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted, but what the hell.

So glad to see that he's alright.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

In the picture it's like he's saying "A heart attack, really, you'll have to tell me about it later cause I got to get ready for Sunday, Night of Champions is on and then I'm making a couple of Indy appearances."


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's great to see him recovering so fast, but tbh I hope he doesn't come back to the announce table for more reasons than one, he's just not very good at it anymore and I don't think he should be getting the opportunity to wrestle after this episode.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

form the stores I've seen and all the updates it seems that him being in the ring had little to do with this, this was going ot hapeen mathc or not, and now that they are taking care of it he wont have the problem and be just fine to get in the ring...


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> form the stores I've seen and all the updates it seems that him being in the ring had little to do with this, this was going ot hapeen mathc or not, and now that they are taking care of it he wont have the problem and be just fine to get in the ring...


Lets just ignore the fact that there is a storied history of early heart failure among wrestlers.

It simply wouldn't be advisable for him to get back in the ring.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Cactus said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but what the hell.
> 
> So glad to see that he's alright.


Put some pants on!


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

The doctors, who know more then you, disagree.

They say there is no reasson he cant, he is still in good enough of shape. While true that can chnage quickly cause of his age, as of now he is able to physicaly.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> The doctors, who know more then you, disagree.
> 
> They say there is no reasson he cant, he is still in good enough of shape. While true that can chnage quickly cause of his age, as of now he is able to physicaly.


There are no reliable sources for this.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> - Memphis television station WREG spoke to Jerry Lawler's son Kevin today, who revealed that his father is sounding like his regular self and *doctors told Lawler there is "no reason why" he can't get back in the ring and wrestle at age 62.*
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Ryback_T-Shirt_More.html#DvpTYCjw4gbsGdys.99



Check OP, I'd say the son saying it is one.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Check OP, I'd say the son saying it is one.


But I will believe it when I hear it not just from a report on a dirtsheet.

Sorry I am really struggling to believe that a doctor would say that, wrestling requires a lot of abnormal bumps which have a lot more impact on the human body than regular exercise.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, exercise is always recommended to strengthen the heart and such. But wrestling would see a bit further along the line. Due to the effort involved and bump taking. It all depends mostly on the overall cause of the cardiac arrest, which can be many underlying factors. Doctors know best however.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Jerry Lawler suffers heart attack during Raw*



stonefort said:


> Probably the kind who went to (at least) 4 years of medical school, 3 years of residency,then 3 years of a cardiology fellowship.
> 
> If a trained doctor with decades of education says something that sounds crazy to you ... it's probably a sign of how little you know about the field and not a sign that the doctor with decades of advanced training is a crazy man.
> 
> I mean, what do trained cardiologists know about heart attacks, right? I mean, I read a wikipedia page and saw a 5 minute video about heart attacks on Discovery Channel once, so ... I'm gonna attack the cardiologist as an idiot.


You're responding as if you're the cardiologist who tended to Lawler. Calm down. Even if he is totally fine to wrestle again, sometimes the best medical recommendation is to sit the fuck down and take care of yourself, especially when it concerns eager wrestlers in their 50s, 60s, or 70s who still think that they are as good and as healthy as they were in their 20s or 30s.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Resting is fine and all but many where saying "this is proof he cant do that anymore" The Doc is saying no, and that he is perfectly fine in that regard

I'd be shock if the Doc did not tell him get rest anyways.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Jerry Lawler will win the WWE or World Title for a couple of weeks. Watch.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

There is nothing stopping him getting back in the ring if he is cleared for it, a stroke is not a death-sentence anymore. Many folk can live a totally normal life after having one with the advancements in medicine.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

It wasn't a stroke, it was a heart attack.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Even if doctors told me I could wrestle again, I wouldn't simply because of what happened to me. I really don't want to see him wrestle again, it would just make everyone feel uneasy.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The XL said:


> Jerry Lawler will win the WWE or World Title for a couple of weeks. Watch.


It wouldn't surprise me. Not a couple of weeks, but if he's able to wrestle again and Vince is comfortable putting him in the ring, it would not surprise me to see him win the title. He never has, Vince loves him, and it's basically the perfect way of saying that.

Do I think it will happen? Probably not.

But as I say it would not surprise me.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's unlikely WWE, at least, will allow him in the ring again. They would get annihilated in the press for it and they are a publicly traded company.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Most of the time in wrestling it's the opposite, the doctors tell the wrestler that he shouldn't be wrestling but he does what he wants. It's mostly old school mentality of the business. So if the doctors told him that he can actually get back in the ring at his age after what happened, it's just means that the reason for his heart attack wasn't the fact that he was in the ring an hour earlier. 

Lawler is a beast, happy to see him in stable condition, smiling and talking.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It's unlikely WWE, at least, will allow him in the ring again. They would get annihilated in the press for it and they are a publicly traded company.


Didn't stop the Rey push after Eddie died.

I'm 90% sure this will happen. In fact, I'll make my prediction. Dolph Ziggler will cash in MOTB at some point and beat Sheamus. Ziggler will cash in. Next Raw, there will be a battle royal for the number 1 contendership for the World Title, Jerry Lawler will win it. Lawler will beat Ziggler the following Raw for the World Title following interference from Sheamus. The next Raw, Lawler defends his Title successfully against Cody Rhodes via count out. The week after, Ziggler will invoke his rematch clause, beat Lawler, Lawler will go back to commentary, and Ziggler will resume his feud with Sheamus.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

King should retire, and I'm not saying that from a Fan's point of view. Strictly from a medical standpoint. A 60 something yr old man, traveling every week combined with that stress wouldn't do him any good, especially doing a job he hates. Wrestling is 100% out of the question unless he wants to die in the ring next time. I wish Jerry all the best, and I hope he can come back to do something with the WWE, but only time will tell.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

Its great to see hes recovering and theres no brain damage but i still dont want him announcing on monday nights.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Cactus said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but what the hell.
> 
> So glad to see that he's alright.


*So glad to see Jerry doing alright.*


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

The XL said:


> Didn't stop the Rey push after Eddie died.




...what?

You're comparing the WWE giving a superstar in his prime(ish) a push because his best friend passed away to the WWE allowing a wrestler who had a heart attack on their show an hour after a match back in the ring?


What the actual fuck?



tomjh said:


> Erm.. before this week he was wrestling 100-150 times PER YEAR. I would imagine he won't choose to keep this up even though he would want to.


No shit. He obviously shouldn't be wrestling anymore, but if you actually read the original post I was replying to he said he's going to have to "retire completely" as in from commentary and everything.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't see this posted: Tout from Jerry Lawler.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-10/jerry-lawler-tout-26051951


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Didn't see this posted: Tout from Jerry Lawler.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-10/jerry-lawler-tout-26051951


I had a feel good moment watching this.

The AT&T joke made me smile.

Great to see him again. : - )

-DFG


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DrugFreeGeorge said:


> I had a feel good moment watching this.
> 
> The AT&T joke made me smile.
> 
> ...


Wow. Feels good to see this. I wish there could be a way to see him before he leaves my city. Get well soon, King. Happy to see you awake.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did anyone stay on that page long enough to see the touts TO Jerry Lawler? Every time I watch someone tout about WWE, I wonder how they made it to adulthood without being hit by a train or something.

Anyway, great to see King in good spirits.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

It's awesome that King is recovering! Excellent news!


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Did anyone stay on that page long enough to see the touts TO Jerry Lawler? Every time I watch someone tout about WWE, I wonder how they made it to adulthood without being hit by a train or something.
> 
> Anyway, great to see King in good spirits.


This x100. The video changed after King's awesome tout then I was like nooooooope.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Did anyone stay on that page long enough to see the touts TO Jerry Lawler? Every time I watch someone tout about WWE, I wonder how they made it to adulthood without being hit by a train or something.
> 
> Anyway, great to see King in good spirits.


I sure did. At first I was like "Aw that's great, Lawler's feeling better."
Then, I saw the fan videos and was like this:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Did anyone stay on that page long enough to see the touts TO Jerry Lawler? Every time I watch someone tout about WWE, I wonder how they made it to adulthood without being hit by a train or something.


Yeah. Made me go from WTF to LOL to KTHXBAI.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Most of them probably say KTHXBAI too.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad he's well again, but I honestly don't want to see him in the ring anymore.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE's Jerry Lawler and WWE facebook pages posted this pic:










im no fan of telling someone what to eat, but youd think after having a heart attack, he'd cut back on the red fucking meat, and the oil-fried mushrooms...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Is he still in Canada? Thats some impressive hospital food.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Recover from a heart attack with fried food.... Hmm.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Recover from a heart attack with fried food.... Hmm.


hey...at least he's got that diet coke!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jerry always seemed to me like the "live for the moment" kind of guy. Same with Flair, although on a higher level. He's probably not going to eat lettuce for the rest of his life just because it's "healthier" for his condition.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> hey...at least he's got that diet coke!


That'll clear the arteries!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

great to see the video of lawler speaking and seemingly normal. fucking awesome really.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tenay and Taz talked a little bit about King on Impact and wished him a speedy recovery, Taz also said he is real good friends with him. Sadly I don't think the WWE would do the same if something happened to one of them. Well maybe Taz. Very classy TNA.(Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ziggler Mark said:


> WWE's Jerry Lawler and WWE facebook pages posted this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well fuck all of that. He's got a match to work Monday!


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

scrilla said:


> great to see the video of lawler speaking and seemingly normal. fucking awesome really.


Spot on, I couldn't agree with you more.

I'm glad to hear that he suffered no brain damage and is on his way to recovering.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

If it helps he is eating the salad at that point... no?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The man was dead for 20 minutes and came back, let him have his freaking steak.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

The steak shouldn't be a problem. He's eating in the hospital so that means the Doctors cleared it. He'll be fine.

Personally, I'm just happy that he is alive and well enough to eat it.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> im no fan of telling someone what to eat, but youd think after having a heart attack, he'd cut back on the red fucking meat, and the oil-fried mushrooms...


Being in Montreal, it was probably the only option on the menu that didn't include cheese curds, fries and gravy.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's still surreal that we almost watched someone die Monday. So relieved that he's doing better. Never want to relive something like that ever again.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

The only fitting tribute to let king know we are wishing him well is a we want puppies chant at night of champions and the next night on raw


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

Hope he finally fucking retires . He is awful .


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

*Get Well Soon Jerry Lawler (pic)*


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Get Well Soon Jerry Lawler (pic)*

There was a tout posted as well.

http://www.tout.com/m/rwwluj

He's looking and sounding well. It's great to see.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Get Well Soon Jerry Lawler (pic)*

Lol @ the diet Coke. Just give it up Jerry 




Get well soon Jerry!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd say dying and then coming back to tell the tale deserves a steak. 

oh saw this on facebook


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Get Well Soon Jerry Lawler (pic)*

shouldn't this go in the sticky in the raw section?


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Get Well Soon Jerry Lawler (pic)*

Great to see him like this, looks really good


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Get Well Soon Jerry Lawler (pic)*

Hope he finally gets the fuck off the commentary table .


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Get Well Soon Jerry Lawler (pic)*



EmoKidTV said:


> Hope he finally gets the fuck off the commentary table .


If you're saying this because of the heart attack, then I somewhat agree.

But if it is because of his commentary in the past few months, That is rude. I know that Jerry is fine now but the guy just had a heart attack like a few days ago, even if he's fine now, You should not be saying shit like that. Rude.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wonderful to see Lawler recovering from the heart attack.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Stop complaining about his steak. Let the man eat what he wants. He just had his arteries cleaned out, there's plenty of room for some more grease. 

Considering where he was on Monday, he looks great. I'd go as far as to say he looks ready to go back to work in a few weeks. Not that I really want him back at commentary – not unless he's more into it than he has been of late – but having had a heart attack doesn't mean he needs to retire to his armchair and do crossword puzzles all day.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Great to see he is recovering, after all the stories about being clinically dead for 20 minutes it wasn't looking good for him.


----------



## The German Suplex (Aug 20, 2011)

I never thought I could feel legit happy because of a tout but I just did.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, I've had colds that made me act like I was dying, he seemed a little cautious but besides that he seems exactly the same, like nothing happened. And eating the steak makes me think that he thinks nothing major has happened.

So now the awkward political question, how much credit does Canadian medical care deserve for this?



Ziggler Mark said:


> hey...at least he's got that diet coke!


He's secretly still feuding with Punk from the hospital, he knows Punk likes Pepsi.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Get Well Soon Jerry Lawler (pic)*

I reckon he should retire to be honest regardless of the heart attack. He's looking well and I hope he stays well for as long as possible. But his commentary is seriously poor nowadays, lack of passion and totally out of touch with what is going on nowadays.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Get Well Soon Jerry Lawler (pic)*

Jerry looks great!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Get Well Soon Jerry Lawler (pic)*

He looks great! Good to see him recovering so well.


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

TKOK! said:


> I'd say dying and then coming back to tell the tale deserves a steak.
> 
> oh saw this on facebook


This. Is. Awesome. 


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Jerry Lawler Updates from His Son - Note on Chest Pains, Tribute Planned for Tonight, More
> By Marc Middleton
> Sep 14, 2012 - 8:14:33 AM
> 
> ...


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ned_for_Tonight_More.html#cOSC2V3rPjwuZaV2.99


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Jerry Lawler Picture*











Maximus Meridius said:


> I knew a man once who said, "Death smiles at us all. All a man can do is smile back."


- Vic


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Terrible thing that happened to him and I hope he makes a full recovery, but it's time for him to step down from on air/screen duties. His commentary has been consistently awful for a long, long time now and there's only a very small number of people who still want to watch a 62 year old former mid-carder wrestle on live TV.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

So great to that tout from Jerry.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know, maybe this brush with death makes Lawler the more edgier old style King again, on commentary. I think I can see that happening.


----------



## Deoxys (Feb 15, 2009)

moonmop said:


> I don't know, maybe this brush with death makes Lawler the more edgier old style King again, on commentary. I think I can see that happening.


I was thinking the same thing, after coming so close to losing it all he may have more passion in his commentary when he returns


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQktMT_IGfk My humble tribute to the legend


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i'm so glad that he's OK! hopefully he takes some time off to recover 100% before he comes back.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> WWE's Jerry Lawler and WWE facebook pages posted this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This really warms my heart. A picture like this really allows you to realize that those guys you see on your tv every week and bitch about are people too. I hope Jerry can make a return when he's good and ready. He really does love wrestling and I have no qualms if he wants to come back to commentary when he's ready and capable.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> @JerryLawler is doing well..better every day. However it takes a few days for the wound to heal where heart cath procedure is done in groin.


-


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope he finally retires, with Cole going back to journalism in the Arab Spring. Have Vince turn face and go back to commentary, with a younger commentator!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

FosterJemini said:


> Hope he finally retires, with Cole going back to journalism in the Arab Spring. Have Vince turn face and go back to commentary, with a younger commentator!


Cole is leaving?


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Cole is leaving?


Nah, just assuming he misses his old job as an investigative journalist back in the Gulf War. At the height of the Arab Spring, I won't mind him taking a break for a year.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Dont give up Jerry!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That photo is so heart-warming. Great to see he's doing well.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> WWE's Jerry Lawler and WWE facebook pages posted this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just made me hungry.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Jerry is a man and men eat steak. Although for Ryback that would be a mere snack, like you or I would eat a Snickers.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

FosterJemini said:


> Nah, just assuming he misses his old job as an investigative journalist back in the Gulf War. At the height of the Arab Spring, I won't mind him taking a break for a year.


Cole left that job in 1996. That's almost 20 years ago. I doubt he has any desire to return to a field that has completely changed, and no one knows him in. He'd earn significantly less money too for a much more stressful job. Why would he want that?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

As far as Jerry eating steak, looks like he is eating it in the hospital so more than likely a Dr. cleared it. Why so mad?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Feels really good to see that Lawler is walking and talking already.


----------



## wwf20112 (Sep 26, 2004)

If I ever had a brush with death like that I would want a steak dinner too.


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

Good to see that Jerry is making a recovery. That is a scary situation for anyone.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

FourWinds said:


> As far as Jerry eating steak, looks like he is eating it in the hospital so more than likely a Dr. cleared it. Why so mad?


Jerry's health before the attack was very good, he was in top condition, it would only hurt his body if he was overweight and already had allot more health issues.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - WWE Hall of Famer Jerry "The King" Lawler continues to recover after suffering a heart attack on Raw Monday. Jim Ross provided an update on the wrestling legend's health as of Saturday.
> 
> He tweeted, "@JerryLawler still hospitalized in Montreal but doing well. Better every day. Just needs to go slow & heal. Hopefully, will go home nx wk."
> 
> ...


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...date_On_Jerry_Lawler.html#XJft8JFHoXk0UKZS.99


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Jerry Lawler collapses during Raw*



SinJackal said:


> Performing CPR = might've just died from heart attack.
> 
> He did just perform and all. Not trying to be morbid, just saying.


Yeah, are you dumb?

Of course people perform CPR if someone had a heart attack, but you sound really stupid. CPR isn't used if someone "might've just died from a heart attack". It's also NOT JUST USED FOR HEART ATTACKS.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

lic05 said:


> The man was dead for 20 minutes and came back, let him have his freaking steak.


Yeah, so it can bring him closer to death, right? Especially since he just had a heart attack.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> Being in Montreal, it was probably the only option on the menu that didn't include cheese curds, fries and gravy.


Only thing is poutine is the best, if not healthy.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...date_On_Jerry_Lawler.html#XJft8JFHoXk0UKZS.99


I really hope we will see JR on Night Of Champions or Mondays Raw, his talent is being wasted on NXT.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> I really hope we will see JR on Night Of Champions or Mondays Raw, his talent is being wasted on NXT.


Actually, I wasn't expecting JR, but his words are interesting. "Cole won't be going solo. I Suggest u watch." Kind of sounds like a tease that HE will be there. Who knows, maybe I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Actually, I wasn't expecting JR, but his words are interesting. "Cole won't be going solo. I Suggest u watch." Kind of sounds like a tease that HE will be there. Who knows, maybe I'm reading too much into it.


Regal tweeted that he is in Boston. Maybe its him?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JR calling a Punk/Cena match is very nearly as good as WWE can get these days. Hope it happens.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah the "id suggest you watch" line from JR says to me that he'll be there. I hope so, he's GOAT commentary


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Nah, JBL is commentating with Cole.

For the PPV and Raw - that's what Meltzer is saying anyway and big Dave is never wrong.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I will :mark: if JBL subs for Lawler.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

TheGreatOne. said:


> Nah, JBL is commentating with Cole.
> 
> For the PPV and Raw - that's what Meltzer is saying anyway and big Dave is never wrong.


Yeah but there are also reports that JR is there. That actually makes no sense to me, because JBL is much more a replacement for what King does, than JR would be. JR would be Cole's replacement.

Unless like someone else here mentioned JR is going to call the Punk/Cena match which would be incredible.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd rather have JR and JBL commentate. The good and the bad will have balance.

- Vic


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

moonmop said:


> Actually, I wasn't expecting JR, but his words are interesting. "Cole won't be going solo. I Suggest u watch." Kind of sounds like a tease that HE will be there. Who knows, maybe I'm reading too much into it.


How in the everloving buttspit are you reading too much into it? JR made a teasing remark and you're simply speculating. There's nothing "deep" about it.


----------



## dante1st (Jan 28, 2008)

> There's nothing "deep" about it.


And he never said it was. You manufactured that word out of thin air and put it in quotes as if the other poster said it, when in fact, you literally put words in his mouth.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

dante1st said:


> And he never said it was. You manufactured that word out of thin air and put it in quotes as if the other poster said it, when in fact, you literally put words in his mouth.


Wow, you're not very bright at all, are you. If someone says they're reading too much into something, it implies that they're going too much into analytical depth. I guess synonyms aren't something you were taught in your limited tenure in education. Your limited education also shows in how you think that just because something is in quotes, it always must mean that someone else said it. You should also learn the meaning of manufacture; deep isn't a word I made up and if you were trying to vary your vocab, that was terrible. "Literally" is also a word you should study well. "Putting words in someone's mouth" is an expression, so how does one do it LITERALLY?


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

The outpoor of support from the IWC for a fallen entertainer is incredible. It's one of the most passionate communities out of all of them. Situations like these have taught to respect the people behind the characters and not believe what is only portrayed as entertainment.

Any news on when Jerry will be back, and will JBL be taking his place until he is?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> WWE Hall of Famer Jerry Lawler has been released from the hospital in Montreal and will be heading home to Memphis. Read the latest update on "The King" now, then respond to the legendary performer on Tout using #GetWellJerry.


Link - http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-10/jerry-lawler-collapses-at-announce-table-26051089

Awesome road to recovery thus far. (Y)


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Already a week since that happened and great to see that everything is fine today. Would love to see Jerry and JR again on RAW with Cole and JBL for SD. Nothing better than that from the current material.


----------

